# BRVTAL, ABSOLUTAMENTE BRVTAL: Una "víctima" de ‘La Manada de Castelldefels’: «Chicos, la semana que viene me podéis follar entre todos»



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (Martes a la(s) 10:46 AM)

Los audios están dentro de la noticia, lo siento, no se pueden adjuntar aquí.









Una víctima de La Manada de Castelldefels: "Chicos, la semana que viene me podéis follar entre todos"


Una de las víctimas de La Manada de Castelldefels habría enviado varios audios días antes de la agresión sexual a alguno de los imputados.




okdiario.com





*Una víctima de ‘La Manada de Castelldefels’: «Chicos, la semana que viene me podéis follar entre todos»*

Las nuevas pruebas presentadas por la defensa de uno de los acusados en el caso de la *manada de Castelldefels* podrían dar un vuelco a la investigación. Una de las víctimas habría enviado varios audios días antes de la agresión sexual sufrida a alguno de los cinco imputados conocidos como la manada de Castelldefels en los que quedaba con los investigados. «A ver chicos, la semana que viene si todo va bien, me podéis follar entre todos», decía. En un segundo mensaje la joven dice «Robert, ¿te vienes? Quiero que me folles».

Los audios han sido aportados a la causa contra la manada de Castelldefels por la defensa de uno de ellos, que corre a cargo del despacho penalista Ospina Abogados, en concreto de los penalistas *Juango Ospina y Beatriz Uriarte.* La víctima de 21 años tendrá que declarar el próximo miércoles en la localidad barcelonesa de Gavá en presencia de los letrados de todas las partes, pues hasta ahora todas sus declaraciones fueron hechas ante los *Mossos d’Esquadra* y el instructor del Juzgado número 5 de Gavá, pero sin estar presentes las defensas de los acusados, un cubano, un rumano y tres españoles.

Los hechos investigados se remontan al 9 de noviembre de 2021 cuando la joven decidió *acudir a un domicilio particular en Castelldefels* (Barcelona) invitada por Alejandro, un ciudadano de origen cubano con el que ya había mantenido relaciones sexuales tras conocerlo en la red _Badoo_ de contactos. Allí se encontró con Orlando, con quien también había mantenido relaciones sexuales anteriormente. También había mantenido relaciones con ambos a la vez, tal y como la joven declaró, en una pensión del barrio de Sants de Barcelona.

En aquel piso de Castelldefels aquel día estaban una mujer brasileña y un joven dominicano, además de otros dos españoles. En un momento dado la víctima decidió mantener *relaciones sexuales consentidas con Orlando*, pero Alejandro entró en la estancia y la víctima, según su relato, comenzó a tener relaciones también con él. Pero cuando el hombre sacó su teléfono móvil para grabar los hechos la mujer se resistió y ante su negativa, siempre según la denuncia y el testimonio de la víctima, Alejandro llamó a Robert y José para que agredieran sexualmente a la mujer en contra de su voluntad. La joven brasileña y el otro hombre de nacionalidad dominicana habían abandonado la casa unas horas antes y no participaron en la presunta agresión.

La joven explicó en su denuncia que fue agredida «mientras Orlando le sujetaba de las manos». El 12 de noviembre decidió interponer denuncia en la comisaría de los Mossos en Badalona y ampliar la misma en una segunda declaración el día 18. En ambos casos rechazó el ofrecimiento de un abogado de oficio que le hicieron los Mossos y que «ya lo contactaría si lo necesitaba». Ahora tendrá que declarar en el juzgado de Gavá para ratificarse en su denuncia, pero lo hará ante su propio abogado y los abogados defensores de los detenidos, que están en prisión de manera preventiva.

A raíz de la denuncia, el juzgado confiscó los teléfonos móviles de los cuatro detenidos y autorizó que se extrajesen conversaciones y llamadas de todos los teléfonos. Así los investigadores llegaron a *David, el quinto detenido, implicado* supuestamente junto a los otros en otras dos agresiones sexuales grupales, ya que hasta el momento hay tres posibles víctimas de la manada de Castelldefels.

Los acusados formaban parte de un chat denominado «K-Team Niña Team» donde estaban 14 personas y presumían de mantener estas relaciones sexuales grupales, aunque en sus declaraciones judiciales argumentaron que siempre eran consentidas. A ese grupo se llegaron a mandar vídeos de relaciones sexuales con la víctima en un hostal donde fue grabada mientras tenía relaciones con otro miembro de la manada de Castelldefels. Uno de los investigados llegó a mandarle estos dos whatsapps aportados ahora como prueba a un familiar antes de ser detenido. El administrador de ese grupo era, presuntamente, el investigado conocido como Robert.

Los abogados del bufete Ospina también han solicitado, además de los whatsapp, que se aporte como prueba la captura de *pantalla del teléfono móvil* de la víctima con el contenido: «Yo solo digo una cosa, si será como me comentaste (5) al menos a los que no conozco que usen protección» y otro mensaje que dice «trío con chico o chica, con un madurito tipo 38-40, utilizar aparatos de Bdsm y alguna más que no recuerdo».


----------



## POTEEEEEENCIA DIOHHH MIO (Martes a la(s) 10:47 AM)

Cubanos, gorda del Badoo.....que combinacion


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (Martes a la(s) 10:47 AM)

LEED LA NOTICIA, ES JODIDAMENTE REPUGNANTE. Y LA DE LOS AUDIOS TIENE 21 AÑOS.


----------



## Funci-vago (Martes a la(s) 10:50 AM)

Si la historia que presenta la fiscalia es que la tía quiso parar porque la grababan con el móvil y la forzaron a seguir, de poco valen esos audios.

De todas formas, no sabía que era una manada de cubanos.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (Martes a la(s) 10:51 AM)

El comodín de la violación.


----------



## patroclus (Martes a la(s) 10:58 AM)

Menuda puta.


----------



## Boba Fet II (Martes a la(s) 11:02 AM)

En burbuja nadie pudimos imaginarnos algo asi por que sabemos que las mujeres nunca mienten y son muy nobles.Menuda sorpresa de noticia.


----------



## aventurero artritico (Martes a la(s) 11:03 AM)

nos engloban a todos los hombres cuando siempre son unos pocos....


----------



## LionelHutz (Martes a la(s) 11:04 AM)

Ya hay otro hilo sobre esto.


----------



## Kenshiro (Martes a la(s) 11:04 AM)

Esta ya no es que viera la oportunidad de trincar paguita nescafé y la aprovechara como la gorda de pamplina, esta hurdió el plan con alevosía y nocturnidad.


----------



## Sardónica (Martes a la(s) 11:06 AM)

Cerda ella y cerdos ellos.
Una piara.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (Martes a la(s) 11:07 AM)

Y le siguen llamando víctima. Pero qué hijos de puta que son los periolistos. Al menos se han dignado a actualizar el tema. Lo más asqueroso es que digan que "la investigación puede dar un vuelco", es decir, que ya los estaban condenando sin pruebas. Qué asco de justicia.


----------



## Gigatr0n (Martes a la(s) 11:08 AM)

Bueno... OQUEIMIERDIARIO no decepciona, COMO SIEMPRE.

El tonto el op "nos obliga" a meternos en ESA MIERDA de mierdo para escuchar una voz hiperdistorsionada, donde suelta 2 frases medio riéndose en la que CUALQUIERA ha podido ser la/el autor de esa mierda.

Obviamente* el mierde hilo va a al ignore* por difundir bulos y bazofia, que es lo que hace el muerto en vida del Inda pero, lo peor, es que exista gente que quiera darle credibilidad a esta bazofia de mierdo-asqueroso...

... sinceramente @AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS , eres PATÉTICO!


----------



## Archibald (Martes a la(s) 11:09 AM)

La "violada" representa a la perfección los valores de la mujer empoderada de la PSOE: puta y falso-denunciadora.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (Martes a la(s) 11:52 AM)

Pues así como en el caso de la felación en la discoteca estaba claro que no había abuso de ningún tipo, en este caso parece diferente. 

Está claro que la chica estaba de acuerdo en las prácticas sexuales que se llevaron a cabo. Pero también que ella no estaba de acuerdo en ser filmada. Y aquí es donde reside el delito. No parece tanto una cuestión de abuso sexual puro, sino condicionado por un atentado contra su intimidad. 

Si no se hubiera grabado, no habría denuncia, ya que se hubieran respetado las condiciones del acuerdo.


----------



## xicomalo (Martes a la(s) 11:57 AM)

^Pues eso que puedes estar tenindo sexo pero si la otra persona NO quiere algo es violacion o si alguien esta con una chica y llega otro chica que te dicen los dos de follarte el culo no es violacion ya que lo hacias con la chica?

"Pero cuando el hombre sacó su teléfono móvil para grabar los hechos la mujer se resistió y ante su negativa, siempre según la denuncia y el testimonio de la víctima, Alejandro llamó a Robert y José para que agredieran sexualmente a la mujer en contra de su voluntad. La joven brasileña y el otro hombre de nacionalidad dominicana habían abandonado la casa unas horas antes y no participaron en la presunta agresión. "

En esta parte queda claro que en una parte del encuentro sexual la obligaron a la fuerza para hacerle videos , eso se llama violacion ...


----------



## xicomalo (Martes a la(s) 11:59 AM)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Bueno... OQUEIMIERDIARIO no decepciona, COMO SIEMPRE.
> 
> El tonto el op "nos obliga" a meternos en ESA MIERDA de mierdo para escuchar una voz hiperdistorsionada, donde suelta 2 frases medio riéndose en la que CUALQUIERA ha podido ser la/el autor de esa mierda.
> 
> ...



y que en la misma noticia pone esto;

"Pero cuando el hombre sacó su teléfono móvil para grabar los hechos la mujer se resistió y ante su negativa, siempre según la denuncia y el testimonio de la víctima, Alejandro llamó a Robert y José para que agredieran sexualmente a la mujer en contra de su voluntad. La joven brasileña y el otro hombre de nacionalidad dominicana habían abandonado la casa unas horas antes y no participaron en la presunta agresión. "

Si estan teniendo relaciones y la OBLIGAN entre todos de hacer algo que ella NO quiere se llama VIOLACION


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (Martes a la(s) 12:02 PM)

Soy una promiscua, pero mi honra por delante.

Si quedo de polifollada, te denuncio por violacion, y a la hoguera.

España es un infierno para hombres.


----------



## angek (Martes a la(s) 12:05 PM)

Falta de autoestima importante en reconfortarse con abusar de su fisiología.
Es como si ahora, por estar necesitado de subidón de victorias, hago carreras contra niños pequeños, un concurso de cultura pop contra ancianos o peleas contra mujeres.

Y por si fuera poco, por tener palmarés de haber usado unos muy ineficientes y fallidos mecanismos para compensar desigualdades físicas.

Pobre sociedad. Pobres padres. Pobre chica.


----------



## Millar (Martes a la(s) 12:11 PM)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Si la historia que presenta la fiscalia es que la tía quiso parar porque la grababan con el móvil y la forzaron a seguir, de poco valen esos audios.
> 
> De todas formas, no sabía que era una manada de cubanos.



Un cubano, un rumano y 2 españoles. Parece un chiste.


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (Martes a la(s) 12:14 PM)

Y no era la primera vez... En fin

Esto es un puto circo


----------



## jolu (Martes a la(s) 12:14 PM)

Supongo que ese audio vale para argumentar que la chica accedió y dio su consentimiento para mantener relaciones sexuales.

Si la grabaron, sin su consentimiento, el delito es otro diferente. Y si lo difundieron otro mas.


----------



## SrPurpuron (Martes a la(s) 12:17 PM)

A sabiendas de que será inútil voy a decir que la causa irá más bien por la difusión de fotos y vídeos personales en un grupo, eso es causa y no es la primera vez que pasa. Que parecéis bobos.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (Martes a la(s) 12:18 PM)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> Soy una promiscua, pero mi honra por delante.
> 
> Si quedo de polifollada, te denuncio por violacion, y a la hoguera.
> 
> España es un infierno para hombres.



Si nos ceñimos al caso concreto. 

No, ella puede ser promiscua (ya que no es ningún delito) y al mismo tiempo preservar su intimidad (ya que es su derecho). Como cualquier otro ciudadano. 

No es una cuestión moral. 

Como analogía. Un contrato con clausulas de obligado cumplimiento para las partes puede ser impugnado, aunque de 100 cláusulas solo 1 no se cumpla, por la parte que se sienta perjudicada. E invalide todo el contrato. Esto es parecido.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (Martes a la(s) 12:20 PM)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> LEED LA NOTICIA, ES JODIDAMENTE REPUGNANTE. Y LA DE LOS AUDIOS TIENE 21 AÑOS.



Repugnante eso? tú has visto pocas cosas. En España pasan cosas peores por los coños de las chavalas.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (Martes a la(s) 12:27 PM)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> A sabiendas de que será inútil voy a decir que la causa irá más bien por la difusión de fotos y vídeos personales en un grupo, eso es causa y no es la primera vez que pasa. Que parecéis bobos.



Y el problema en este caso vuelve a ser el mismo: que la difusión no es pública. Ya se ha demostrado, con varias noticias recientes, que la mejor defensa que tienes contra este tipo de acusaciones es colgar públicamente todas las pruebas que tengas, ya sean vídeos, fotos, conversaciones de whatsapp, etc., aunque te terminen condenando por difusión de esos documentos te sale infinitamente más barato que una pena de 15 años por violación.


----------



## Lubinillo (Martes a la(s) 12:28 PM)

Si no quería que la grabasen para que coño lo hacen? Cuando se esta al disfrute se esta al disfrute.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (Martes a la(s) 12:29 PM)

Putas reputas se ven descubiertas. No hay más.


----------



## Chocochomocho (Martes a la(s) 12:32 PM)

xicomalo dijo:


> ^Pues eso que puedes estar tenindo sexo pero si la otra persona NO quiere algo es violacion o si alguien esta con una chica y llega otro chica que te dicen los dos de follarte el culo no es violacion ya que lo hacias con la chica?
> 
> "Pero cuando el hombre sacó su teléfono móvil para grabar los hechos la mujer se resistió y ante su negativa, siempre según la denuncia y el testimonio de la víctima, Alejandro llamó a Robert y José para que agredieran sexualmente a la mujer en contra de su voluntad. La joven brasileña y el otro hombre de nacionalidad dominicana habían abandonado la casa unas horas antes y no participaron en la presunta agresión. "
> 
> En esta parte queda claro que en una parte del encuentro sexual la obligaron a la fuerza para hacerle videos , eso se llama violacion ...



Por qué nos tenemos que creer esta versión y no la del principio en la que se encontró con el grupo sin esperarselo?


----------



## Benedicto Camela (Martes a la(s) 12:37 PM)

Es la feminidad tóxica en su máxima expresión. Folladme entre todos pero yo luego denuncio a ver si rasco algo más.


----------



## Paulino (Martes a la(s) 12:48 PM)

Millar dijo:


> Un cubano, un rumano y 2 españoles. Parece un chiste.



Son dos cubanos, un tal Alejandro que pone que es de "origen cubano" y otro que se llama Orlando, que quién cojones se llama Orlando en España más que los botes de tomate.


----------



## César Borgia (Martes a la(s) 12:53 PM)

Brasileñas, dominicanos, cubanos..............pero luego tenemos un problema de machismo.....


Claro.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (Martes a la(s) 12:56 PM)

Paulino dijo:


> Son dos cubanos, un tal Alejandro que pone que es de "origen cubano" y otro que se llama Orlando, que quién cojones se llama Orlando en España más que los botes de tomate.



Hummm.. Unos 20 años el chaval.. Igual fans de Legolas.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (Martes a la(s) 12:56 PM)

Esta busca pasta. Quiere un Porcentaje por derechos de Imagen


----------



## Sergey Vodka (Martes a la(s) 12:59 PM)

Ya tú sabe, Stefan.


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (Martes a la(s) 1:02 PM)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Si nos ceñimos al caso concreto.
> 
> No, ella puede ser promiscua (ya que no es ningún delito) y al mismo tiempo preservar su intimidad (ya que es su derecho). Como cualquier otro ciudadano.
> 
> ...



Claro, y acusar de violacion automaticamente sin consecuencias, con circo mediatico, es de lo mas normal.

Que una mujer, para protegerse del que diran pueda joder la voda de varias personas es magnifico.


----------



## SineOsc (Martes a la(s) 1:07 PM)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Por qué nos tenemos que creer esta versión y no la del principio en la que se encontró con el grupo sin esperarselo?



Porque es cómo se procede en la práctica:

Primero se la cree y se mete a los otros en prisión preventiva.

Despues los acusados tienen que ir demostrando su inocencia (no al reves, que sería ella quien tuviera que demostrar algo).

Una vez se va cayendo la versión van saliendo nuevas versiones de las que los acusados también deberán probar su inocencia.


----------



## germanalca (Martes a la(s) 1:08 PM)

Y los otros zoquetes en prisión ...


----------



## Dragón Asesino (Martes a la(s) 1:11 PM)

Tanto ella como ellos dan puto asco


----------



## Funci-vago (Martes a la(s) 1:13 PM)

la chavala sera mas puta que les gallines que no digo que no, pero si los macacos se ponen a grabarla como si de una escena porno se tratara, están comprando boletos para que pasen estas cosas. 

De todas formas, vamos a lo basico, por mucho que la tia se quisiera follar a los 5 a la vez, si se ralla en mitad del polvo porque la están grabando y quiere parar, es violación, os pongais como os pongais. 

Hay otros casos, mismo el de la manada, que son bastante más grises que este.


----------



## Abstenuto (Martes a la(s) 1:18 PM)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Bueno... OQUEIMIERDIARIO no decepciona, COMO SIEMPRE.
> 
> El tonto el op "nos obliga" a meternos en ESA MIERDA de mierdo para escuchar una voz hiperdistorsionada, donde suelta 2 frases medio riéndose en la que CUALQUIERA ha podido ser la/el autor de esa mierda.
> 
> ...



Tú eres muy pero que muy tonto


----------



## pandiella (Martes a la(s) 1:20 PM)

xicomalo dijo:


> ^Pues eso que puedes estar tenindo sexo pero si la otra persona NO quiere algo es violacion o si alguien esta con una chica y llega otro chica que te dicen los dos de follarte el culo no es violacion ya que lo hacias con la chica?
> 
> "Pero cuando el hombre sacó su teléfono móvil para grabar los hechos la mujer se resistió y ante su negativa, siempre según la denuncia y el testimonio de la víctima, Alejandro llamó a Robert y José para que agredieran sexualmente a la mujer en contra de su voluntad. La joven brasileña y el otro hombre de nacionalidad dominicana habían abandonado la casa unas horas antes y no participaron en la presunta agresión. "
> 
> En esta parte queda claro que en una parte del encuentro sexual la obligaron a la fuerza para hacerle videos , eso se llama violacion ...



sí, es violación (o quiza otro delito tan o más grave)


----------



## pandiella (Martes a la(s) 1:21 PM)

Dragón Asesino dijo:


> Tanto ella como ellos dan puto asco



practicando la equidistancia?


----------



## Palimpsesto. (Martes a la(s) 1:25 PM)

Sabéis que esos audios no sirven para nada en España. 
Los chavales estan sentenciados
9 años.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (Martes a la(s) 1:26 PM)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Los audios están dentro de la noticia, lo siento, no se pueden adjuntar aquí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Uff, que mala pinta!, da la sensación que ser una cabecita loca intentando montar el mismo circo que montó la otra.


----------



## foreromatic2000 (Martes a la(s) 1:34 PM)

El consentimiento dura lo que las partes quieren que dure. Ella pudo dar el consentimiento a tener una relación grupal, pero si en algún momento lo retiró (o dice que lo retiró), los de la manada ya pueden decir misa, porque tal y como funciona este país, van a ser ellos los que demuestren que ella consintió todas las relaciones desde la primera a la última.


----------



## Abstenuto (Martes a la(s) 1:44 PM)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Los audios están dentro de la noticia, lo siento, no se pueden adjuntar aquí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo divertido de estos casos es que a las putillas que se prestan a este tipo de cosas les suele excitar especialmente ese "trato degradante" que los togados van a considerar (entre otras cosas) en sus razonamiento jurídicos de mierda para empapelarles

La perversión es doble:

- La sexual de los imputados y las "víctimas"
- La perversión entendida como malignidad y maquiavelismo de políticos legisladores, opinadores y creadores de opinión en grandes medios, jueces y funcionarios corruptos varios (policía, Mossos) que ignoran deliberadamente que siempre hay un componente sadomasoquista más o menos acentuado en toda relación sexual (multiplicado exponencialmente en casos de sexo a palo seco, perversiones y practicas "guarras" como el sexo en grupo)

Los watsaps hunden a la manada de Castelldefels (lavanguardia.com)

''Pero, poco a poco, salen a la luz sus dudas y su “trato degradante hacia las mujeres, a las que trataban como objetos que se pudieran utilizar y manipular”, concluyen los Mossos. ''


----------



## Oteador (Martes a la(s) 1:46 PM)

Cualquier tipo de conversaciones para avanzar a una relación amorosa/sexual con mujeres debe quedar reflejada a poder ser por escrito y si no por audio

Como siempre fue en los negocios.


----------



## Lacerta (Martes a la(s) 1:46 PM)

foreromatic2000 dijo:


> El consentimiento dura lo que las partes quieren que dure. Ella pudo dar el consentimiento a tener una relación grupal, pero si en algún momento lo retiró (o dice que lo retiró), los de la manada ya pueden decir misa, porque tal y como funciona este país, van a ser ellos los que demuestren que ella consintió todas las relaciones desde la primera a la última.



Teóricamente de acuerdo, ahora bien, aquí el asunto es con qué pruebas de condena demuestras que retiro su consentimiento cuando ya se la clavaban entre 5 monos, porque si sólo es con su puta palabra esto es una coña marinera, o tienes pruebas concluyentes o no hay delito, y la próxima vez que se vaya a follar al zoo se lo piensa dos veces


----------



## Limón (Martes a la(s) 1:47 PM)

Con mas argumentos fueron condenados los de la manada, y no solo eso, sino que el Supremo aumentó la pena.
Por si no sabeis a estos les vana a caer un chorro de años de carcel, 1 violacion a cada uno y 4 cooperaciones necesarias.
Increible pero cierto.

A los jovenes de verdad un consejo: las putas son la saluc.


----------



## Adelaido (Martes a la(s) 1:47 PM)

Que no haya ranura sin soldar ni agujero sin tapar.


----------



## Arghhhh (Martes a la(s) 1:53 PM)

César Borgia dijo:


> Brasileñas, dominicanos, cubanos..............pero luego tenemos un problema de machismo.....
> 
> 
> Claro.



La chica es española ?


----------



## Th89 (Martes a la(s) 1:54 PM)

Se le ve claramente oprimida con esa expresión.

Una guarra cualquiera.


----------



## 917 (Martes a la(s) 1:56 PM)

Los teléfonos móviles han cambiado totalmente las condiciones del consentimiento sexual.
Una chica puede estar dispuesta a follar, e incluso a mantener una orgía, pero de ninguna manera a que la graben y suban a internet. Y hacer eso, anula el consentimiento clarísimamente.

¿Se entiende bien?.


----------



## cacho_perro (Martes a la(s) 1:57 PM)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Los audios están dentro de la noticia, lo siento, no se pueden adjuntar aquí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (Martes a la(s) 1:58 PM)

Riesgos de ser una puta, pides follarte a los 5, luego te quejas si te graban ,a ver guarrilla si eres la primera interesada en ser empalada por sendos falos, debes saber que estás a las expensas de que hagan lo que quieran con tu cuerpo, estés o no de acuerdo, es un riesgo que asumes, en el momento que cedes a mantener sexo, está el peligro de que hagan contigo lo que quieran, a algunas se les olvida, que los hombres tienen superioridad en fuerza y maldad. La próxima vez te piensas lo que quieres o mantienes la boca cerrada, porque a vista de cualquiera el pacto ya estaba hecho previamente... Lo único la grabación pero por eso no pagan una pena elevada. Seguro que no le gusto sentirse totalmente dominada y de ahí el motivo para denunciar pd siempre siempre hay que saber que lugar tenemos cada uno y las mujeres somos más débiles.


----------



## ueee3 (Martes a la(s) 2:06 PM)

Pues... blanco y en botella.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (Martes a la(s) 2:07 PM)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> Claro, y acusar de violacion automaticamente sin consecuencias, con circo mediatico, es de lo mas normal.
> 
> Que una mujer, para protegerse del que diran pueda joder la voda de varias personas es magnifico.



No conozco el caso suficientemente bien. Pero parece que ella miente en su primera denuncia para salvaguardar su 'honor'

Pues aquí ella comete un grave error, ya que si no hubiera mentido, igualmente podría haber denunciado y llevaría razón. El problema es que serían públicos sus gustos sexuales. Que lo serían igualmente ya que ella debe ser consciente de lo que escribió y que evidentemente se harían públicos como así ha sido. Pero llegado a ese punto, ella no puede pretender salirse de rositas. Ya que implica mentir. Cuando igualmente podria denunciarlo. 

Eso no es óbice para evidenciar que si ella no queria ser grabada era tan fácil como respetarlo. Hubieran pasado todos un buen rato y se lo quedarían entre ellos. Y ninguna vida hubiera sido segada. Que poca cabeza...


----------



## ueee3 (Martes a la(s) 2:07 PM)

Sardónica dijo:


> Cerda ella y cerdos ellos.
> Una piara.



No tan deprisa. ¿A ti de jovencito (no sé qué edad tendrían esos) si una tía llega a deciros "venid y me folláis" no habrías ido? Creo que todos habrían entonado el "tonto el último".

O no, a mí no me habría gustado mucho, pero vamos, según la etapa de la vida y el nivel de escasez, creo que sí habría ido...


----------



## EnergiaLibre (Martes a la(s) 2:08 PM)

BRVVVVVTAAAAAL + PUTA REPUTA HOMOLOGÁ + NO SE PODÍA DE SABERSE


----------



## ueee3 (Martes a la(s) 2:08 PM)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No conozco el caso suficientemente bien. Pero parece que ella miente en su primera denuncia para salvaguardar su 'honor'
> 
> Pues aquí ella comete un grave error, ya que si no hubiera mentido, igualmente podría haber denunciado y llevaría razón.



¿En qué? No lo pregunto con segundas, es que no conozco los detalles.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (Martes a la(s) 2:09 PM)

917 dijo:


> Los teléfonos móviles han cambiado totalmente las condiciones del consentimiento sexual.
> Una chica puede estar dispuesta a follar, e incluso a mantener una orgía, pero de ninguna manera a que la graben y suban a internet. Y hacer eso, anula el consentimiento clarísimamente.
> 
> ¿Se entiende bien?.




Pero qué dices, son dos ilícitos distintos, que no quiera que la graben y lo suban a internet no anula ningún consentimiento.

Es como si me pides 600 euros, te los doy, y como me "has grabado" mágicamente se convierte en un "robo con intimidación".


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (Martes a la(s) 2:10 PM)

ueee3 dijo:


> No tan deprisa. ¿A ti de jovencito (no sé qué edad tendrían esos) si una tía llega a deciros "venid y me folláis" no habrías ido? Creo que todos habrían entonado el "tonto el último".
> 
> O no, a mí no me habría gustado mucho, pero vamos, según la etapa de la vida y el nivel de escasez, creo que sí habría ido...



Esto ya es personal, pero a mi esto de 5 tios y una tia siempre me ha parecido muy gay. Demasiada polla. Entiendo más a la mujer si le gustan los hombres, pero a los tios..


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (Martes a la(s) 2:10 PM)

Lacerta dijo:


> Teóricamente de acuerdo, ahora bien, aquí el asunto es con qué pruebas de condena demuestras que retiro su consentimiento cuando ya se la clavaban entre 5 monos, porque si sólo es con su puta palabra esto es una coña marinera, o tienes pruebas concluyentes o no hay delito, y la próxima vez que se vaya a follar al zoo se lo piensa dos veces




Eso es.

Y además resulta que hay un consentimiento grabado que refuerza lo que dicen los muchachos.


----------



## [IΞI] (Martes a la(s) 2:11 PM)

_Los hechos investigados se remontan al 9 de noviembre de 2021 cuando la joven decidió *acudir a un domicilio particular en Castelldefels* (Barcelona) invitada por Alejandro, un ciudadano de origen cubano con el que ya había mantenido relaciones sexuales tras conocerlo en la red Badoo de contactos. Allí se encontró con Orlando, con quien también había mantenido relaciones sexuales anteriormente. También había mantenido relaciones con ambos a la vez, tal y como la joven declaró, en una pensión del barrio de Sants de Barcelona._


Les han hecho la 13-14 y han caído... ya se dijo en burbuja que esto iba a pasar.

50.000€ de indemnización por lo de Pamplona??

Sabíamos que saldrían casos sí o sí


----------



## Funci-vago (Martes a la(s) 2:12 PM)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> Pero qué dices, son dos ilícitos distintos, que no quiera que la graben y lo suban a internet no anula ningún consentimiento.
> 
> Es como si me pides 600 euros, te los doy, y como me "has grabado" mágicamente se convierte en un "robo con intimidación".



Si a ti te da por culo un mañaco porque eres un maricon, pero lo quieres llevar en secreto y coge el porculero y te graba, y te obliga a recibir traca traca cuando tu no quieres... Seria violacion o te lo merecerias por bujarra?


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (Martes a la(s) 2:15 PM)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Si a ti te da por culo un mañaco porque eres un maricon, pero lo quieres llevar en secreto y coge el porculero y te graba, y te obliga a recibir traca traca cuando tu no quieres... Seria violacion o te lo merecerias por bujarra?



Ese tipo de valoraciones hazlas tú que se te ve ejpertoh en el tema mariconil.


En el caso que nos ocupa el delito de violación es distinto al revelación de secretos, son dos consentimientos distintos.


----------



## Funci-vago (Martes a la(s) 2:21 PM)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> Ese tipo de valoraciones hazlas tú que se te ve ejpertoh en el tema mariconil.
> 
> 
> En el caso que nos ocupa el delito de violación es distinto al revelación de secretos, son dos consentimientos distintos.



O sea, que te lo merecerias por bujarron. 

Pues no hace falta decir nada mas.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (Martes a la(s) 2:23 PM)

Funci-vago dijo:


> O sea, que te lo merecerias por bujarron.
> 
> Pues no hace falta decir nada mas.



Ya te he dicho y tú mismo admites que el ejpertoh en mariconería eres tú.

Tan afectado estás que proyectas tus fantasías sobre otros.


En el caso que nos ocupa el delito de violación es distinto al revelación de secretos, son dos consentimientos distintos.


----------



## Alatristeando (Martes a la(s) 2:26 PM)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Es la feminidad tóxica en su máxima expresión. Folladme entre todos pero yo luego denuncio a ver si rasco algo más.



Efectivamente. Tiene pinta de que quiso rascar sus 50.000 releres. Aquí tonta la última


----------



## Mizraim (Martes a la(s) 2:27 PM)

Si a un tío le pone la idea de meter el rabo en el mismo agujero cumeado por sus colegas es porque muy probablemente sea gay o bisexual.

Saludos


----------



## Funci-vago (Martes a la(s) 2:27 PM)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> Ya te he dicho y tú mismo admites que el ejpertoh en mariconería eres tú.
> 
> Tan afectado estás que proyectas tus fantasías sobre otros.
> 
> ...



Suerte que no creo que toques teta en años, porque con lo ejperto que se te ve en derecho te comes trena buena buena. Se te mea de risa todo el juzgado con lo de los dos ilicitos distintos.


----------



## zirick (Martes a la(s) 2:30 PM)

Violada por vergüenza


----------



## Judah Ben-Hur (Martes a la(s) 2:30 PM)

Mujeres dejándose follar por extranjeros e invasores, nada nuevo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (Martes a la(s) 2:34 PM)

Porque no son violaciones, eso lo sabe cualquiera, políticos y jueces incluidos.

El factor clave en todos estos asuntos (claramente en el caso de Pamplona también) no es que haya muchos hombres, una sola mujer y sexo de por medio, el factor clave es EL TELÉFONO MÓVIL.

Edito para decir que, obviamente, si estás manteniendo relaciones sexuales consentidas, ves que comienzan a grabarlas y quieres parar y no te dejan, es violación, pero una cosa es que el delito exista "técnicamente" y otra muy distinta es el cariz de "violaciones por todas partes" que difunden los medios cuidándose muy mucho de difundir el verdadero perfil de vida sexual disipada de las "víctimas".

Obviamente, si se dijera todo lo que hay (drogas, sexo grupal consentido, relaciones seriales con el primero que pasa) el mensaje de "alerta sexual matxista" quedaría invalidado.


----------



## 917 (Martes a la(s) 2:34 PM)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> Pero qué dices, son dos ilícitos distintos, que no quiera que la graben y lo suban a internet no anula ningún consentimiento.
> 
> Es como si me pides 600 euros, te los doy, y como me "has grabado" mágicamente se convierte en un "robo con intimidación".



Yo no lo veo así y cualquiera lo puede ver. La introducción de las grabaciones y poner el acento en la falta de consentimiento y no en la violencia o intimidación, ha cambiado totalmente el ilícito. No querer que te graben, vale tanto como no querer follar.


----------



## ciberobrero (Martes a la(s) 2:35 PM)

Las únicas víctimas que no piden eso son las de las manadas de Allah, algunas digo


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (Martes a la(s) 2:35 PM)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿En qué? No lo pregunto con segundas, es que no conozco los detalles.



Yo tampoco, pero me ha parecido entender que en su primera denuncia el encuentro fue 'fortuito' y no buscado. Lo que claramente contradicen los audios y textos aportados por la defensa.


----------



## grom (Martes a la(s) 2:35 PM)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Pues así como en el caso de la felación en la discoteca estaba claro que no había abuso de ningún tipo, en este caso parece diferente.



En la discoteca no hay abuso porque las leyes SOLO aplican a los hombres.

Ponte tu a comerle el chocho a una en medio de la discoteca, ya veras si "hay abuso" o no.


----------



## Alatristeando (Martes a la(s) 2:38 PM)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Esto ya es personal, pero a mi esto de 5 tios y una tia siempre me ha parecido muy gay. Demasiada polla. Entiendo más a la mujer si le gustan los hombres, pero a los tios..



Tanto tío eyaculando dentro de los mismos agujeros y el semen rebosando me parece una cerdada


----------



## Risitas (Martes a la(s) 2:39 PM)

Hombre, la gente puede cambiar la opinión en 1 semana o incluso en minutos.


----------



## 917 (Martes a la(s) 2:41 PM)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Porque no son violaciones, eso lo sabe cualquiera, políticos y jueces incluidos.
> 
> El factor clave en todos estos asuntos (claramente en el caso de Pamplona también) no es que haya muchos hombres, una sola mujer y sexo de por medio, el factor clave es EL TELÉFONO MÓVIL.



Es que tiene que haber consentimiento para el sexo y consentimiento para grabar y subir a internet. Si falta cualquiera de ellos, es agresión sexual.

El paradigma ha cambiado y es preciso entenderlo.


----------



## FROM HELL (Martes a la(s) 2:44 PM)

¿Otro caso de violacion grupal salvaje en donde la victima va cambiando su version segun la investigacion va aportando pruebas?

Que la entreviste Rolling Stone y tal


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (Martes a la(s) 2:49 PM)

Los NACIONALPAGAFANTAS de este hilo me están dando una RABIAZA BRVTAL, solo espero que comience pronto la GRAN GVERRAZA para rellenar cunetas con ellos.


----------



## larios357 (Martes a la(s) 2:50 PM)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Pues así como en el caso de la felación en la discoteca estaba claro que no había abuso de ningún tipo, en este caso parece diferente.
> 
> Está claro que la chica estaba de acuerdo en las prácticas sexuales que se llevaron a cabo. Pero también que ella no estaba de acuerdo en ser filmada. Y aquí es donde reside el delito. No parece tanto una cuestión de abuso sexual puro, sino condicionado por un atentado contra su intimidad.
> 
> Si no se hubiera grabado, no habría denuncia, ya que se hubieran respetado las condiciones del acuerdo.



Así es , pero están los att wore de subir videos, pues eso, que denuncie el video,, que luego todo va a lo mismo; violaciones, malos tratos, agresiones y los culpables, esos nunca pagan , solo los pobres que acaban embargados o en una cuneta, o suicidados y los malos de verdad.., esos nada, 
Justicia de mierda, que mantiene en la calle a delincuentes con 200 delitos y a los agresores de verdad, en fin , estercolero de pais


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (Martes a la(s) 2:51 PM)

917 dijo:


> Los teléfonos móviles han cambiado totalmente las condiciones del consentimiento sexual.
> Una chica puede estar dispuesta a follar, e incluso a mantener una orgía, pero de ninguna manera a que la graben y suban a internet. Y hacer eso, anula el consentimiento clarísimamente.
> 
> ¿Se entiende bien?.



Te deseo que una chica te denuncie y te arruine la puta vida.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (Martes a la(s) 3:01 PM)

Judah Ben-Hur dijo:


> Mujeres dejándose follar por extranjeros e invasores, nada nuevo



Son repugnantes las putas traidoras folla-simios, a ver si les da una repentitis a todas esas zorras traidoras.


----------



## 917 (Martes a la(s) 3:01 PM)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Te deseo que una chica te denuncie y te arruine la puta vida.



Vale, pero desde el ignore, pedazo de gilipollas.


----------



## lascanteras723 (Martes a la(s) 3:01 PM)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> nos engloban a todos los hombres cuando siempre son unos pocos....



La mayoría que paga los impuestos.


----------



## Abrojo (Martes a la(s) 3:04 PM)

¿algun forero que nos aporte el nombre de la chavala? 

quisiera suliveyarme con sus perjúmenes


----------



## Fargo (Martes a la(s) 3:06 PM)

Joder, yo remando todo el día y estas cerdas haciendo orgías por ahí.
Aquí o follamos todos o la puta al río.


----------



## terraenxebre (Martes a la(s) 3:06 PM)

patroclus dijo:


> Menuda puta.



Tds.

Puta no, que no cobraba


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (Martes a la(s) 3:07 PM)

TDSCRDS


----------



## Benditaliquidez (Martes a la(s) 3:08 PM)

917 dijo:


> Es que tiene que haber consentimiento para el sexo y consentimiento para grabar y subir a internet. Si falta cualquiera de ellos, es agresión sexual.
> 
> El paradigma ha cambiado y es preciso entenderlo.



No, no es exactamente así, si tú estás teniendo sexo consentido con el individuo "A" y el individuo "B" te graba sin consentimiento y sin saberlo tú ni el individuo "A" entonces no es agresión sexual, es simplemente un delito contra el honor.

Y tengo dudas si el delito sería grabarlo o difundirlo.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (Martes a la(s) 3:09 PM)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Tds.
> 
> Puta no, que no cobraba



¿Que no cobraba? ¿Y a qué crees entonces que se debe este caso "de violación"? Cobrar cobran todas, algunas en diferido como ésta.


----------



## larios357 (Martes a la(s) 3:16 PM)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Te deseo que una chica te denuncie y te arruine la puta vida.



Si , por desgracia esta pasando y lo peor es que se permite. Encima los agresores nunca o rara vez pagan , luego los pobres que sin hacer nada se comen una denuncia falsa y acaban embargados, sin techo, sin trabajo. Etc .. porque a los malos, a esos, les suda la polla.., 

Porque no hay medidas efectivas a los agresores ?
Bueno , complicado y la ley basura pues ayuda menos. Antes lo justificaban con que las víctimas no denunciaban, ahora actúan de oficio, no hace falta denuncia, se han puesto muchos medios para proteger a las víctimas sobre el papel y sobretodo propaganda y mucho de boquilla. La realidad es que sigue habiendo las mismas víctimas, pero claro han aumentado las denuncias falsas porque todo este circo se aprovecha para tinglados varios y luego pues que desaprensivas piden paguita nescafe y dejar al susodicho en la calle. 
Eso sí, contra los maltratadores de verdad no han hecho una mierda, que pasa?
Pues lo de siempre, es gentuza, que no le sacan pasta, entonces se la sacan al pringao, y a tomar por culo. 

Porque será que mucha de esta gentuza tienen abogados y acaban librandose o como tampoco suelen tener propiedades ni pollas pues la ley de delincuentes que solo les vale para sacar pasta al currito, pues nada. 


En fin, luego las ovejas a seguir votando.


----------



## John Smmith (Martes a la(s) 3:27 PM)

*Las infecciones de transmisión sexual (sífilis, gonorrea o clamidia) crecen sin parar en España, sobre todo entre hombres. En 'apps' como Grindr o Tinder, está claro lo que sucede.*










"Con PrEP es sin condón". La pastilla que nos salvó del VIH está llenando España de sífilis


Las infecciones de transmisión sexual (sífilis, gonorrea o clamidia) crecen sin parar en España, sobre todo entre hombres. En 'apps' como Grindr o Tinder, está claro lo que sucede




www.elconfidencial.com





La gente cree que la progresia es una fiesta.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (Martes a la(s) 3:32 PM)

John Smmith dijo:


> *Las infecciones de transmisión sexual (sífilis, gonorrea o clamidia) crecen sin parar en España, sobre todo entre hombres. En 'apps' como Grindr o Tinder, está claro lo que sucede.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TDS PTS y TDS MRCNS


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (Martes a la(s) 3:39 PM)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Suerte que no creo que toques teta en años, porque con lo ejperto que se te ve en derecho te comes trena buena buena. Se te mea de risa todo el juzgado con lo de los dos ilicitos distintos.



Pues claro, son dos consentimientos distintos atontao o atontada, qué tendrá que ver la difusión de imágenes con una violación.

Pregúntale a tus compis bujarras.


----------



## Arghhhh (Martes a la(s) 3:39 PM)

César Borgia dijo:


> De la "victima" no se habla no vaya a pasar como con la de la manada, pero todos los demás que salen en la noticia son de origen sudamericano.
> 
> Metes a otras culturas que se comportan como macacos primates pero el problema es del machismo español ................que es lo que nos venden .



Se comportan como hombres el problema no son ellos somos nosotros que nos Han castrado


----------



## xicomalo (Martes a la(s) 3:46 PM)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> Soy una promiscua, pero mi honra por delante.
> 
> Si quedo de polifollada, te denuncio por violacion, y a la hoguera.
> 
> España es un infierno para hombres.



La gente puede ser lo que le da la gana pero NO la puedes obligar de si ella NO quiere hacer videos y que lalmen a los otros para obligarla , te guste o no eso es VIOLACION , pero como tenemos un foro lleno de machistas que difunden ODIO contra las mujeres pues asi estamos ...


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (Martes a la(s) 3:46 PM)

917 dijo:


> Yo no lo veo así y cualquiera lo puede ver. La introducción de las grabaciones y poner el acento en la falta de consentimiento y no en la violencia o intimidación, ha cambiado totalmente el ilícito. No querer que te graben, vale tanto como no querer follar.



En absoluto, engañas a la gente diciendo sin sentidos en base a lo que a ti te parece, siendo evidente que no eres profesional del derecho.

Lo absurdo de lo que dices es evidente: dos follan, uno graba, ella consiente explícitamente. Los videos se difunden...revelación de secretos, ¿ cómo va a convertirse en una "violación"?.

Lo que tu describes sólo se ajusta a un escenario en el que una tipa ve que la graban y no quiere seguir follando porque la están grabando, lo que tampoco desea, y supuestamente la obligan. Evidentemente no hay ninguno de los dos consentimientos, no es que la negativa a grabar se convierta en la negativa a follar, es evidente.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (Martes a la(s) 3:47 PM)

xicomalo dijo:


> La gente puede ser lo que le da la gana pero NO la puedes obligar de si ella NO quiere hacer videos y que lalmen a los otros para obligarla , te guste o no eso es VIOLACION , pero como tenemos un foro lleno de machistas que difunden ODIO contra las mujeres pues asi estamos ...




Así es, pero resulta que eso que dices se basa en lo que ella afirma.


----------



## xicomalo (Martes a la(s) 3:48 PM)

John Smmith dijo:


> *Las infecciones de transmisión sexual (sífilis, gonorrea o clamidia) crecen sin parar en España, sobre todo entre hombres. En 'apps' como Grindr o Tinder, está claro lo que sucede.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que solo follamos los rojos?


----------



## Pepeprisas (Martes a la(s) 3:48 PM)

Pobre muchacha


----------



## DarkNight (Martes a la(s) 3:49 PM)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Los audios están dentro de la noticia, lo siento, no se pueden adjuntar aquí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El nuevo feminismo de niñatas consiste en:

-Fase 1: tender la trampa, preparar el CEBO. Cuantos más capullos se apunten a la orgía, mejor

-Fase 2: Realizo la orgía.

-Fase3: Aparentar arrepentimiento. Les denuncio por violación. Me hago famosa. Les saco pasta. Me toco el coño mientras me excito viendo cómo un grupo de subnormales han pisado la mina. Me corro cuando les veo en la cárcel a todo ese Patriarcado. Porque las leyes son MÍAS!!!

Psicopatía feminista. Empoderamiento total. Sororidad


----------



## xicomalo (Martes a la(s) 3:49 PM)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> Así es, pero resulta que eso que dices se basa en lo que ella afirma.



buenos se supone que la policia tienen los videos de los tios , ya se vera si en alguno de eso aparece la chica diciendo que NO quiere que le hagan videos y la obligan , por cierto que este es solo uno de los casos


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (Martes a la(s) 3:52 PM)

xicomalo dijo:


> buenos se supone que la policia tienen los videos de los tios , ya se vera si en alguno de eso aparece la chica diciendo que NO quiere que le hagan videos y la obligan , por cierto que este es solo uno de los casos




Eso es, aunque si ellos grababan y ella sale grabada oponiéndose esos videos los habrían hecho desaparecer. 

A esta alturas supongo que los videos formarán ya parte de las las actuaciones.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (Martes a la(s) 3:54 PM)

Qué cojones tiene en el cerebro una tía para irse con 5 macacos ,5.
Luego que si violación y tal.
Que puto asco .


----------



## ueee3 (Martes a la(s) 3:56 PM)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Esto ya es personal, pero a mi esto de 5 tios y una tia siempre me ha parecido muy gay. Demasiada polla. Entiendo más a la mujer si le gustan los hombres, pero a los tios..



Con más de 30 años, pues vale que digas "qué mierda es eso"... pero igual te pilla con 15 y lo que sea con tal de catar coño.


----------



## kickflip (Martes a la(s) 4:01 PM)

ueee3 dijo:


> Con más de 30 años, pues vale que digas "qué mierda es eso"... pero igual te pilla con 15 y lo que sea con tal de catar coño.



Yo no era así con 15 y ahora con ventipocos tampoco lo haría, tengo colegas que se ligan a algunas que les sacan 15 años...y tampoco me veo así, eso ya va en la persona...


----------



## mudj (Martes a la(s) 4:02 PM)

Yo desde que en aquel juicio donde la víctima entraba voluntariamente ( ojo que primero mintió y dijo que fue obligada, no se, para fumar no creo que haga falta entrar a un edificio q no es tuyo de madrugada y subir a un tercer piso entre escaleras) a un edificio, que es filmada agarrando pollas y lo justifique diciendo que era para no perder el equilibrio, que dijera que no dijo no, pero que claro no dijo que si etc etc etc y condenaran a esos chicos a más años que si hubieran matado a alguien.. Pues ya no se que pensar.


----------



## dabuti (Martes a la(s) 4:06 PM)

Archibald dijo:


> La "violada" representa a la perfección los valores de la mujer empoderada de la PSOE: puta y falso-denunciadora.



Qué tal los pisos de Sanchinarro, gordaco nuncafollista ijoputa?


----------



## Sardónica (Martes a la(s) 4:12 PM)

ueee3 dijo:


> No tan deprisa. ¿A ti de jovencito (no sé qué edad tendrían esos) si una tía llega a deciros "venid y me folláis" no habrías ido? Creo que todos habrían entonado el "tonto el último".
> 
> O no, a mí no me habría gustado mucho, pero vamos, según la etapa de la vida y el nivel de escasez, creo que sí habría ido...



.
Soy una mujer y creo que hay ciertas cosas que mejor se quedan en la.imaginación.

Hay mujeres bocachanclas que para dárselas de modernas pretenden querer hacer ciertas cosas solo por ir de guay.

Anda que no he conocido tías que iban de súper folladoras de aquí te pillo aquí te mató y lo único que querían era echarse un novio y peli manta. 

Cuanto menos amor propio más ridícula puede llegar a ser una mujer.
Es de 1° día de psicología.


----------



## CASA (Martes a la(s) 4:13 PM)

Ascazo de todos ellos.


----------



## Mel_O_Cotton (Martes a la(s) 4:15 PM)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Los audios están dentro de la noticia, lo siento, no se pueden adjuntar aquí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da igual. Se trata de conductas sexuales inaceptables que hay que castigar y reprimir. La mejor manera, cebarse con el sexo fuerte".


----------



## theelf (Martes a la(s) 4:17 PM)

No logro encontrar relacion entre querer follar y querer que te graben...


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (Martes a la(s) 4:29 PM)

mudj dijo:


> Yo desde que en aquel juicio donde la víctima entraba voluntariamente ( ojo que primero mintió y dijo que fue obligada, no se, para fumar no creo que haga falta entrar a un edificio q no es tuyo de madrugada y subir a un tercer piso entre escaleras) a un edificio, que es filmada agarrando pollas y lo justifique diciendo que era para no perder el equilibrio, que dijera que no dijo no, pero que claro no dijo que si etc etc etc y condenaran a esos chicos a más años que si hubieran matado a alguien.. Pues ya no se que pensar.



Pero es que es peor: hay pruebas objetivas de CONSENTIMIENTO EXPLÍCITO, cuando le pregunta el Prenda si quieren que se la metan y se escucha que dice claramente SÍ. *¡¡¡Y ESA GENTE FUE CONDENADA A 15 AÑOS POR VIOLACIÓN!!!* Es que clama al cielo. Menudo país de mierda está quedando.


----------



## JimTonic (Martes a la(s) 4:38 PM)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> ¡Uff, que mala pinta!, da la sensación que ser una cabecita loca intentando montar el mismo circo que montó la otra.



en el momento que le dices a una de estas chicas que pueden ganar 50.000 euros solo por llorar un poco, que es mas dinero del que va a tener en la vida, pues te expones a este tipo de situaciones


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (Martes a la(s) 4:40 PM)

Snif... snif...

... huelo a paguica femimarxista por aquí!


----------



## Joaquim (Martes a la(s) 4:40 PM)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> En burbuja nadie pudimos imaginarnos algo asi por que sabemos que las mujeres nunca mienten y son muy nobles.Menuda sorpresa de noticia.





Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> El comodín de la violación.








Denuncia a tres hombres por violación y días después reconoce que se lo inventó


Denuncia a tres hombres por violación y días después reconoce que se lo inventó IMPRIMIR CORREO ELECTRÓNICO Publicado: Domingo, 15 Diciembre 2019 21:08 Escrito por Mediterráneo Digital Una joven de Málaga denunció haber sido agredida sexualmente por tres hombres, pero más tarde confesó que...




www.burbuja.info










Caso Arandina. Se filtran los primeros audios de la menor donde reconoce que se lo inventó


IMPRIMIR CORREO ELECTRÓNICO Publicado: Sábado, 14 Diciembre 2019 21:02 Escrito por ABC Dicho y hecho. Con el veredicto aún caliente –como muchos ánimos también lo estaban– de condena a 38 años de prisión a tres exjugadores de la Arandina –Carlos Cuadrado «Lucho», Víctor Víctor Rodríguez...




www.burbuja.info










Se filtran los audios de la menor del caso Arandina: «Si se van de la lengua, incluyo cosas inventadas»


Dicho y hecho. Con el veredicto aún caliente –como muchos ánimos también lo estaban– de condena a 38 años de prisión a tres exjugadores de la Arandina –Carlos Cuadrado «Lucho», Víctor Víctor Rodríguez «Viti» y Raúl Calvo– por un delito de agresión sexual sobre una menor –de 15 años de edad en el...




www.burbuja.info










Arandina: La carpeta mis lios, la madurez y la psicóloga.


Arandina: La carpeta mis lios, la madurez y la psicóloga. He estado reflexionando respecto al caso Arandina; y resulta que les condenan alegando que ellos eran maduros, y ella inmadura, según la psicóloga, y también según la psicóloga, ella quería presumir de mucha experiéncia sexual cuando no...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (Martes a la(s) 4:47 PM)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Y le siguen llamando víctima. Pero qué hijos de puta que son los periolistos. Al menos se han dignado a actualizar el tema. Lo más asqueroso es que digan que "la investigación puede dar un vuelco", es decir, que ya los estaban condenando sin pruebas. Qué asco de justicia.



No fue Mierdaset entera a linchar al Antonio David Flores, compinchados con Irene Montero, llamándole "martratador", cuando el hombre ni tan siquiera llegó a ser juzgado, porque la denuncia que le metió la Rociito carecía de la suficiente base acusatoria para ello?


----------



## Alberto Liberto (Martes a la(s) 5:05 PM)

Siempre igual la denuncia no es por violación si no porque roban o graban no falla.

Si te denigras hasta tal punto de querer hacer un Gang Bang puedes esperar lo que sea una vez allí.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (Martes a la(s) 5:06 PM)

Ahí veo una caza paguitas e indemnizaciones que pagarán los remeros, porque los cubanos ya te digo yo que no.


----------



## JmDt (Martes a la(s) 5:15 PM)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Los audios están dentro de la noticia, lo siento, no se pueden adjuntar aquí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Conclusión que no era una doncella.....
Hetero patriarcalmente hablando.


----------



## piensaflexible (Martes a la(s) 5:39 PM)

Todos los que se vayan con menores, gordas de Badoo o locas que les da igual follarse a 5 que 6 no se que otra cosa esperan que les pase


----------



## Judah Ben-Hur (Martes a la(s) 5:48 PM)

O sea que la pu.ita estaba dispuesta a follarse a un grupo pero no a ser filmada? 

Si se es valiente para una cosa se es tambien para afrontar los Daños colaterales, a ver si encima quiere que la respeten los tíos que van a vaciar los huevos con semejante p..ton


----------



## ironpipo (Martes a la(s) 5:50 PM)

La puta mania de la gentuza de hoy de querer grabar y fotografiar todo trae estas movidas. Se creen que les va a valer de algo en caso de denuncia, y viendo como se lo monta la charia feminista eso solo te complica mas el asunto

Guarrear con una cerda tiene mucho peligro, las hijas de puta estan cada vez mejor entrenadas en hacerte un lio. Si aún asi no estas muy sobrado de neuronas y te la juegas,pues lo haces discretamente y adios, ahi queda la historia. Anda que no he hecho yo cerdadas en su momento de las que apenas nunca supo nada nadie.

Pero no, hay que hacerse la puta fotito, el puto videito mostrando que de verdad lo has hecho para presumir e inventarte autoestima. Pues ahora se joden los gilipollas estos. Después de aquello de la innombrable del portal hace falta ser muy tonto para meterse en fregaos de folleteo con una tia.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (Martes a la(s) 5:53 PM)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Snif... snif...
> 
> ... huelo a paguica femimarxista por aquí!



remitido a telematicos

no creo k hagan nada pero nunca se sabe si puedo hacer k encierren algun incel de derechajjj de por vida solo por los loles valdra la pena jajajajjjjjjajajjjjjajjjaj


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (Martes a la(s) 5:57 PM)

Nueva Bíktima inexistente de una Biolazión inexistente.

Iba a cabrearme una vez más con esto de que las mugeres tengan el botón nuclear a mano, pero para variar un poco de discurso, voy a cargar contra los Retrasados que se las tiran.

A ver. La chica hace el favor de fornicar a gusto y en todas las variantes, la meten en caliente, lo pasan bien. Muchos triunfadores son triunfadores sólo gracias a estas chicas. Tiene el botón nuclear y no lo pulsa. Sólo quiere que no se sepa mucho; ya lo saben sus ochenta mejores amigas y todos sus contactos de Tinder o lo que sea. No le apetece que lo sepan en Australia y en el vecindario, y no quiere que la graben. Tiene pinta de que lo advirtió claramente.

Pues si pide que no grabes, no grabes. Como las otras diez veces que te la tiraste. ¿Tanto cuesta?. "No me grabes que pulso el botón nuclear". Y va el retrasado, y graba.

Si le hubiera apuntado con una pistola "no me grabes o disparo", se hubiera llevado un tiro. (Vale que la situación no es exactamente igual porque si una tía te apunta con una pistola, al menos hay oportunidad de esquivar, y con la viogen no).


----------



## Dragón Asesino (Martes a la(s) 5:57 PM)

pandiella dijo:


> practicando la equidistancia?



Da puto asco esta sociedad degenerada y todos los que formamos parte de ella y vemos este tipo de comportamientos como normales


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (Martes a la(s) 5:58 PM)

Ya hay que ser garrulo para follar en grupo


----------



## Segismunda (Martes a la(s) 6:04 PM)

Las grabaditas para compartir con amigos, es decir, que luego sabemos cómo se hace de imparable la bola y quién es la damnificada principal. Van a aprender a hostias, MEMOFO.


----------



## Walter Eucken (Martes a la(s) 6:06 PM)

Supongo que los que participan en este tipo de cerdadas y degeneraciones no tienen las luces suficientes como para poner una cámara oculta en vez de usar el móvil. Y siempre teniendo en cuenta que lo de la cámara va más que nada para tratar de cubrirse las espaldas no para que acabe en internet.


----------



## Gotthard (Martes a la(s) 6:11 PM)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Pues así como en el caso de la felación en la discoteca estaba claro que no había abuso de ningún tipo, en este caso parece diferente.
> 
> Está claro que la chica estaba de acuerdo en las prácticas sexuales que se llevaron a cabo. Pero también que ella no estaba de acuerdo en ser filmada. Y aquí es donde reside el delito. No parece tanto una cuestión de abuso sexual puro, sino condicionado por un atentado contra su intimidad.
> 
> Si no se hubiera grabado, no habría denuncia, ya que se hubieran respetado las condiciones del acuerdo.



Debería haber un careo pq el testimonio incuestionado se tambaléa con la acción de defensa (declara sola ante el juez sin presencia de representante del reo).

Si es cierto lo qué dice el periodico esto puede acabar en penas menores.


----------



## el_petacas (Martes a la(s) 6:11 PM)

¿Cómo se puede ser tan puta?


----------



## Kluster (Martes a la(s) 6:12 PM)

Esa noticia es falsa. La realidad es que Franco abrió un portal dimensional y le apuntó en la cabeza con una pistola a la pobre chica para obligarle a decir eso.


----------



## Escaramuza (Martes a la(s) 6:14 PM)

No sé si es violación o no, pero en caso de serlo es Violación Zero Zero, cero azúcar, cero cafeína. La criatura es puta, reputa.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (Martes a la(s) 6:14 PM)

ironpipo dijo:


> La puta mania de la gentuza de hoy de querer grabar y fotografiar todo trae estas movidas. Se creen que les va a valer de algo en caso de denuncia, y viendo como se lo monta la charia feminista eso solo te complica mas el asunto
> 
> Guarrear con una cerda tiene mucho peligro, las hijas de puta estan cada vez mejor entrenadas en hacerte un lio. Si aún asi no estas muy sobrado de neuronas y te la juegas,pues lo haces discretamente y adios, ahi queda la historia. Anda que no he hecho yo cerdadas en su momento de las que apenas nunca supo nada nadie.
> 
> Pero no, hay que hacerse la puta fotito, el puto videito mostrando que de verdad lo has hecho para presumir e inventarte autoestima. Pues ahora se joden los gilipollas estos. Después de aquello de la innombrable del portal hace falta ser muy tonto para meterse en fregaos de folleteo con una tia.




Claro que vale, pero hay que grabar sin que se entere y guardar varias copias. Como tu participas la grabacion es legal, no asi su difusion


----------



## BogadeAriete (Martes a la(s) 6:17 PM)

*Mira que siempre se jode la fiesta porque un tonto saca un telefono....

Condena de todas las violencias de genero, of course...*


----------



## Gotthard (Martes a la(s) 6:19 PM)

xicomalo dijo:


> y que en la misma noticia pone esto;
> 
> "Pero cuando el hombre sacó su teléfono móvil para grabar los hechos la mujer se resistió y ante su negativa, siempre según la denuncia y el testimonio de la víctima, Alejandro llamó a Robert y José para que agredieran sexualmente a la mujer en contra de su voluntad. La joven brasileña y el otro hombre de nacionalidad dominicana habían abandonado la casa unas horas antes y no participaron en la presunta agresión. "
> 
> Si estan teniendo relaciones y la OBLIGAN entre todos de hacer algo que ella NO quiere se llama VIOLACION



Eso es lo qué dice ella. Testimonio de parte en un procedimiento penal.

Los acusados son viciosos y posiblemente tarados, pero hay qué oir su version de los hechos y qué puedan contradecir al denunciante.

Y más cuando la defensa aporta pruebas circunstanciales importantes.


----------



## jolu (Martes a la(s) 6:21 PM)

No comentáis el error de adjuntar audios.
Tened en cuenta que las char0s verdonas vigilan el foro, y las han formado en perspectiva de Jenaro.


----------



## Kbkubito (Martes a la(s) 6:22 PM)

xicomalo dijo:


> ^Pues eso que puedes estar tenindo sexo pero si la otra persona NO quiere algo es violacion o si alguien esta con una chica y llega otro chica que te dicen los dos de follarte el culo no es violacion ya que lo hacias con la chica?
> 
> "Pero cuando el hombre sacó su teléfono móvil para grabar los hechos la mujer se resistió y ante su negativa, siempre según la denuncia y el testimonio de la víctima, Alejandro llamó a Robert y José para que agredieran sexualmente a la mujer en contra de su voluntad. La joven brasileña y el otro hombre de nacionalidad dominicana habían abandonado la casa unas horas antes y no participaron en la presunta agresión. "
> 
> En esta parte queda claro que en una parte del encuentro sexual la obligaron a la fuerza para hacerle videos , eso se llama violacion ...



Sin que sirva de precedente aquí te doy la razón.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (Martes a la(s) 6:27 PM)

Eso lo dijo en pleno estrés postraumático, no quita para que haya sido una bioleasión.


----------



## BogadeAriete (Martes a la(s) 6:29 PM)

Gotthard dijo:


> Eso es lo qué dice ella. Testimonio de parte en un procedimiento penal.
> 
> Los acusados son viciosos y posiblemente tarados, pero hay qué oir su version de los hechos y qué puedan contradecir al denunciante.
> 
> Y más cuando la defensa aporta pruebas circunstanciales importantes.



Como si aportan a un Notario que levantó acta del momento psepsual consentido, COMO SI LA MISMA VICTIMA SE RETRACTA EN EL JUCIIO, SOLO SI ES SI, SI EN SU CABECITA SE SINTIÓ VIOLADA UN NANOSEGUNDO YA ESTA EL DELITO
Que aporten lo que quieran, con la nueva ley estan juzgados, muertos y sepultados, se van a comer 15 años cada uno.
Lo unico que podrían hacer inteligente es un Puchidemont o un Valtonic, largarse con viento fresco a un pais sin extradicion de genaro.... pero son lumpen y se van a comer mako.


----------



## Lady_A (Martes a la(s) 6:33 PM)

Voy a poner esto para que quede claro. Es un texto rescatado por los mossos, borrado por ellos y custodiado.

Frase: *Igual ella dijo que no quería hacer de todo, y lo hicimos*








*Ganas se enmierdar, *principalmente para misoginos como los de burbuja, *un audio hace mil que encima esta distorsionado y aportado sin ninguna medida de legal de custodia* frente *a textos de ellos mismos afirmando que la chica no quería hacer de todo e igual lo hicieron,* borrados por ellos y *rescatados por los mossos bajo cadena de custodia.*

Y todavía habra polémica. Cagate lorito y donde además la propia víctima refiere eso, que quiso parar (en el propio articulo lo dice) cuando vio el vídeo y no solo pararon sino *que grabaron y efectivamente COMO ELLOS AFIRMAN, LE HICIERON DE TODO AUNQUE ELLA DIJO NO.

Ni las putas PRUEBAS RESCATADAS con cadena de custodia os valen ya*

En el mismo momento que una persona quiere parar, si se sigue es violación aunque momentos antes y ya pueda haber 200 audios 20 meses antes dijera que se la follaran 50 tios por todos lados.


xicomalo dijo:


> y que en la misma noticia pone esto;
> 
> "Pero cuando el hombre sacó su teléfono móvil para grabar los hechos la mujer se resistió y ante su negativa, siempre según la denuncia y el testimonio de la víctima, Alejandro llamó a Robert y José para que agredieran sexualmente a la mujer en contra de su voluntad. La joven brasileña y el otro hombre de nacionalidad dominicana habían abandonado la casa unas horas antes y no participaron en la presunta agresión. "
> 
> Si estan teniendo relaciones y la OBLIGAN entre todos de hacer algo que ella NO quiere se llama VIOLACION



Pero es que además hay textos rescatados por los mossos donde ellos afirman que la violaron porque ella quiso parar y dijo no a hacer de todo pero que igual lo hicieron.

Me estan comparando un puto audio sin custodia (muy importante) grabado sabe dios cuando con unas pruebas periciales custodiadas que además los propios inculpados borraron.

Vamos hombre!




Chocochomocho dijo:


> Por qué nos tenemos que creer esta versión y no la del principio en la que se encontró con el grupo sin esperarselo?



¿Porque uno de ellos mismo en el mismo chat admite que ella no quería hacer de todo e igual lo hicieron?

Son pruebas, pruebas periciales rescatadas de su movil por las mossos, no un vídeo con voz distrosionada que puede ser fulano, mariano o Maripuri la amiga de uno de ellos.

¿Sabes la diferencia entre prueba pericial y prueba aportada la defensa? Que las periciales estan en custodia.


----------



## Genomito (Martes a la(s) 6:34 PM)

Síndrome del Agarrapenismo panocaerse


----------



## pagesitoalegre (Martes a la(s) 6:34 PM)

patroclus dijo:


> Menuda puta.



Osease que lo de que una mujer se folle a tres hombres os es una puta ,cuando es evidente que en lo socialmente correcto cuando un hombre se folla a tres mujeres es considerado un machote.


----------



## perrosno (Martes a la(s) 6:35 PM)

Dios santo como están las tías........... Cada vez peor


----------



## Lady_A (Martes a la(s) 6:39 PM)

Funci-vago dijo:


> la chavala sera mas puta que les gallines que no digo que no, pero si los macacos se ponen a grabarla como si de una escena porno se tratara, están comprando boletos para que pasen estas cosas.
> 
> De todas formas, vamos a lo basico, por mucho que la tia se quisiera follar a los 5 a la vez, si se ralla en mitad del polvo porque la están grabando y quiere parar, es violación, os pongais como os pongais.
> 
> Hay otros casos, mismo el de la manada, que son bastante más grises que este.



Ademas, dijo no. Que hay textos custodiados de los acusados admitiendo que no quería hacer de todo e igual lo hicieron.


El tema se puso mal cuando empezaron a grabarla y en vez de dejarlo como ella dijo siguieron y le hicieron de todo. Eso es violación aqui y en lima. Pero no ahora sacan un audio desde semanas antes y ya da igual que quieras parar, que segun burbuja te pueden hacer de todo. No solo eso, un audio que no esta claro y se puede fabricar, que de existir, estaría en el proceso y que incluso si existe y es verdad, no quita que lo importante es lo pasado in situ y en el momento. Y alli estan los textos borrados donde admitían que quiso parar, no quería hacer de todo e igual lo hicieron.

Repito que el audio dira misa, es un audio sin custodia (muy importante) pero los textos borrados por ellos, custodiados y rescatados por los mossos son cristalinos.

Pero bueno la defensa quiere enmierdar y hacer lo propio, es su trabajo.

Gracias a que existen esos textos porque sino algunos lo venderían como sabe dios que y es una violación como la copa de un pino. Se vinieron arriba porque tratan a las mujeres como basura y no quisieron parar porque era igual sudar de si ella quería que la grabaran o no, que si quería que le follaran todos el culo en 4K y cuando dijo nanai, como era una puta pues ajo y agua.

Puro garruleo y gañaneo de gente que vio mucho porno y disfrutaba pasando de lo que digan las tias y usandolas.

Y no, la realidad es que a quien perforan es un ser humano, no hace porno, no es sexo pactado y bien pactado que si y que no con una profesional, es una tia normal. Y en todos esos casos, sea puta y este pactado, actriz porno o una tia random, cuando dice esto no y quiero parar, se recogen las pollas o el resto es violación.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (Martes a la(s) 7:01 PM)

foreromatic2000 dijo:


> El consentimiento dura lo que las partes quieren que dure. Ella pudo dar el consentimiento a tener una relación grupal, pero si en algún momento lo retiró (o dice que lo retiró), los de la manada ya pueden decir misa, porque tal y como funciona este país, van a ser ellos los que demuestren que ella consintió todas las relaciones desde la primera a la última.



*cuidado que este hijo de puta es del pestoe un cm de las cloacas, en el otro foro es sex fábragas, barullo es xoankar, el moderador de aquí el promotor es allí militroncho , suplantan a gente, suplantaron el otro dia al detenido de ripoll el tal urz zr el zorro, y va mano a mano con el resto de pederastas del foro: masia/el tuerto bownman, /osona /nebulosas, son todos el mismo barullo harley66/jevitronka /chapero injusto y fecal, todos son del pestoe.. harley 66 es ragonro66 en redes cm cómo el bien se define, con conexiones con pestoe potemos así mismo inferno y el melo están en potemos*
* no os fiéis de estas ratas que os ponen el cebo y luego denuncian.. mirad: *


----------



## nate (Martes a la(s) 7:09 PM)

POTEEEEEENCIA DIOHHH MIO dijo:


> Cubanos, gorda del Badoo.....que combinacion



Que podría salir mal?


----------



## pagesitoalegre (Martes a la(s) 7:24 PM)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> Soy una promiscua, pero mi honra por delante.
> 
> Si quedo de polifollada, te denuncio por violacion, y a la hoguera.
> 
> España es un infierno para hombres.



Más a mi favor , lo que en una mujer se la considera una promiscua, lo mismito en un hombre es considerado un macho con honra.


----------



## Lady_A (Martes a la(s) 7:28 PM)

Lacerta dijo:


> Teóricamente de acuerdo, ahora bien, aquí el asunto es con qué pruebas de condena demuestras que retiro su consentimiento cuando ya se la clavaban entre 5 monos, porque si sólo es con su puta palabra esto es una coña marinera, o tienes pruebas concluyentes o no hay delito, y la próxima vez que se vaya a follar al zoo se lo piensa dos veces



Las pruebas en este caso son claras porque aun admitiendo que ese audio es real (que habría que verlo pues no tiene cadena de custodia) existen textos rescatados por los mossos bajo custodia y todos los requesitos legales donde uno afirma que lo que hicieron no podia ser violación porque violar era secuestrar en la calle, que igual ella dijo que no quería hacer de todo y lo hicieron igualmente.

Es decir, salvo en su cabeza de presuntos violadores, para el resto la chica no quería hacer de todo, ellos lo sabían pero siguieron igualmente.

En todo caso, sobre lo que preguntas obviamente el consentimiento es explicito a los actos y en el momento del acto, da igual que pruebas aportes pre acto, porque el consentimiento es reversible y actualizado. Es decir, yo puedo prometer hacer misa, que si al momento de la misa me rajo y no quiero dar la misa, todo lo que se haga desde ese momento seria una violación de mi voluntad, que en este caso precisamente se llama violación.

Pero esto ha sido así siempre, el consentimiento siempre es activo al acto.

Porque alguien prometa algo no significa que le tengas que obligar si no quiere hacerlo.

¿Y como se prueba? Pues como se ha probado siempre, con los aportes, pruebas periciales y relato.


----------



## Killuminatis (Martes a la(s) 7:29 PM)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Si la historia que presenta la fiscalia es que la tía quiso parar porque la grababan con el móvil y la forzaron a seguir, de poco valen esos audios.
> 
> De todas formas, no sabía que era una manada de cubanos.



Todas estas "violaciones" son lo mismo.
No saben gestionar la orgía y al talego.

En el BDSM (porque al fin y al cabo está relacionado) todo está hipermegaconsentido y en la mayoría de casos firmado de antemano.
Ese es otro detalle...el sado se está poniendo de moda y la gente no lo sabe gestionar. Y luego vienen los lloros.

Tanto la Arandina, la manada de Pamplona, esta "manada"...¿que son? Orgías mal gestionadas.
Ellas unas putas y ellos unos garrulos.

Y en esto, seguramente la chica se quería follar a 5 o a 10 si hubieran aparecido, pero seguramente nunca quiso que la grabaran con el móvil...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (Martes a la(s) 7:33 PM)

gangrel no es otro que el tuerto bownman éste adefesio:


----------



## Lady_A (Martes a la(s) 7:38 PM)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> Eso es.
> 
> Y además resulta que hay un consentimiento grabado que refuerza lo que dicen los muchachos.



¿Y textos rescatados y custodiados por los mossos donde admiten la violacion?

Tendrá mas peso un texto custodiado y rescatado por la policía donde admiten que ella no quería hacer de todo y ellos lo hicieron que un audio semanas antes que ha custodiado rita la cantaora y que por motivos obvios no se preocuparon de borrar? ¿Que crees que tiene mas peso? ¿una confesión borrada donde admitían la violación o un audio de miami me lo confirmó?

Porque además la voluntariedad de querer follar no implica que no pueda parar en cualquier momento y desde ahi ser violación.

Y como te veo duro de mollera te paso el texto rescatado como prueba pericial de los chat.







Segun la mente disorsionada de estos es "diferente secuestrar y violar" que "alguien te diga que no y hacerlo igualmente" segun cualquier ser humano normal y legalmente, no, ambos casos son violacion



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Porque no son violaciones, eso lo sabe cualquiera, políticos y jueces incluidos.
> 
> El factor clave en todos estos asuntos (claramente en el caso de Pamplona también) no es que haya muchos hombres, una sola mujer y sexo de por medio, el factor clave es EL TELÉFONO MÓVIL.
> 
> ...



Vamos a hablar de este caso. Según tu si ella no quiso hacer de todo, al sacar el movil o porque se rayo al ver pasar una mosca, es violacion ¿no?

Pues entonces no hablemos por hablar ya que los textos rescatados del chat, afirman que ella no quiso hacer de todo y lo hicieron igualmente.

No hay violación mejor o peor, solo violación, en el momento que no quiere seguir o hacer de todo, y tu lo sabes y lo haces, la estas violando y la víctima se puede sentir mierda, porque la estas usando como un trapo y viendo que no solo no paras sino que sigues, anulándola como ser humano


----------



## Macabrón (Martes a la(s) 7:53 PM)

Ospina es un pedazo despacho, pero la jurisprudencia ya fue marcada desde Pamplona y Arandina. Juez Freisler y Fiscal Vishinsky.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (Martes a la(s) 7:54 PM)

da para paja


----------



## Lady_A (Martes a la(s) 7:58 PM)

917 dijo:


> Yo no lo veo así y cualquiera lo puede ver. La introducción de las grabaciones y poner el acento en la falta de consentimiento y no en la violencia o intimidación, ha cambiado totalmente el ilícito. No querer que te graben, vale tanto como no querer follar.



Puede ser y así deberia. Porque al expresar un no me grabes haciendo esto ya expresas no querer seguir si te graban. Y como te graban ya dejaste claro que no es consentido.

Es un razonamiento lógico. Pero aun así en este caso no es tal que así, aparte de esa negativa, tenemos este texto rescatado del chat (lo habían borrado) donde un acusado afirma:







Que ella dijo que no quería hacer de todo e igualmente lo hicieron.

En cualquier caso estoy de acuerdo en que una negativa a que te graben follando ya invalida el consentimiento porque el consentimiento sexual o del acto, es decir follar o la condición de follar queda enmarcado en las condiciones expuestas verbalmente en ese momento.



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No, no es exactamente así, si tú estás teniendo sexo consentido con el individuo "A" y el individuo "B" te graba sin consentimiento y sin saberlo tú ni el individuo "A" entonces no es agresión sexual, es simplemente un delito contra el honor.
> 
> Y tengo dudas si el delito sería grabarlo o difundirlo.



No si expresa no me grabes, al individuo A y B. Si expresa "no me grabes", se refiere no me grabes follando, es decir, el acto de follar queda sujeto al "no me grabes". Las condiciones del acto quedan expuestas y delimitadas por lo que dice en ese momento, si la grabas y sigues follando ya estas rompiendo el consentimiento al acto sexual bajo las condiciones actualizadas.

Estaria mas dificil de entender o seguir adelante si quien graba es B, pero creo que valdria si lo expresa a ambos, pero si el que graba y folla es A. Esta pilladisimo. Porque el consentimiento de lo que pasa y lo que pasa es follar, queda sujeto a la nueva condicion: "no me grabes". Aunque no se vea la negativa a seguir.

En cualquier caso, eso poco tiene que ver con lo pasado como admiten ellos en los textos rescatados, ella les dijo que no queria hacer ciertas cosas pero ellos lo hicieron. Mas claro agua, les retiro el consentimiento.


----------



## Abrojo (Martes a la(s) 8:09 PM)

Las mujeres pueden zorrear lo más grande mientras no se sepa. Fin


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (Martes a la(s) 8:10 PM)

Este hilo se ha llenado de mongolos tironucables que no hacen más que justificar que metan en la cárcel a inocentes. Qué puto asco ya da todo, hasta este foro está lleno de basura cobarde y corrupta que a la mínima ya le lamen las botas al amo.


----------



## Gorrino (Martes a la(s) 8:12 PM)

Espero que los chinos se hagan con el poder cuanto antes. SI ES QUE NO SE OS PUEDE DEJAR SOLOS!


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (Martes a la(s) 8:13 PM)

38-40 años es "joven" en España; lo pone en los periódicos...


----------



## Lady_A (Martes a la(s) 8:17 PM)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Este hilo se ha llenado de mongolos tironucables que no hacen más que justificar que metan en la cárcel a inocentes. Qué puto asco ya da todo, hasta este foro está lleno de basura cobarde y corrupta que a la mínima ya le lamen las botas al amo.



Claro. Inocentisimos.

Mira que inocentes que eran que borraron esta confesion que rescato los mossos







Dejate de sandeces, son culpables. Ella les dijo que no queria hacer segun que cosas y ellos sudaron y lo hicieron.

Tan facil de entender como que se quisiera follar a los 5 pero dijera no quiero que me cageis el pecho y uno intentara mearse o cagarse encima, ella dijera no y el tio lo hiciera igualmente. Pongo este ejemplo pero podria ser dobles penetraciones, penetracion anal o lo que fuera que no quiso hacer y sudaron tres pueblos.

A ver si tu tambien vas a creer que hacer algo que se te ha negado solo porque este follando contigo no es violar, porque revisa tu mente que igual un dia terminas en el talego.


----------



## Franz. Liszt (Martes a la(s) 8:24 PM)

Lady_A dijo:


> Que ella dijo que no quería hacer de todo e igualmente lo hicieron.



Hay muchos polvos que no acaban bien, o que no se acaba haciendo lo que uno quiere. Eso no tiene porque ser violación. En el fragor del asunto, hay quien se emociona, y se da cuenta tarde de que al otro no le hace gracia.


----------



## Onesimo39 (Martes a la(s) 8:36 PM)

Y encima los chicos saldrán culpables... Como es posible que salgan culpables...?


----------



## Lady_A (Martes a la(s) 8:39 PM)

Franz. Liszt dijo:


> Hay muchos polvos que no acaban bien, o que no se acaba haciendo lo que uno quiere. Eso no tiene porque ser violación. En el fragor del asunto, hay quien se emociona, y se da cuenta tarde de que al otro no le hace gracia.






Si alguien expresa que no quiere hacer una practica, eres conocedor y la haces igualmente, la estas violando. En el momento que te dice: Sexo anal no, no te corras aqui, no quiero hacer esto o lo otro pero sudas y lo haces, te atienes a lo que pase.

Algunos deberian grabarse eso a fuego. La persona que tienes en frente no es un monigote para que le hagas lo que quieras aun ella diciendo que eso no, te lo ha dicho por algo. Si lo mas basico del respeto y el consentimiento lo desconocemos, no solo no respetamos al otro individuo sino que la estamos violando



Onesimo39 dijo:


> Y encima los chicos saldrán culpables... Como es posible que salgan culpables...?



Igual porque son culpables.

Y pego el texto de la confesion que intentaron borrar y mossos rescato.







Ella dijo que no y lo hicimos igualmente. ¿Que te suena eso?


----------



## Plvs Vltra (Martes a la(s) 8:51 PM)

No es no


----------



## ProArian (Martes a la(s) 9:12 PM)

Algunas mujeres van de dignas despues de ser destrozadas por todos sus agujeros por sus amigos o liges del tinder en un hotel o en una discoteca, pero ves el video y se la ve contenta y actuado como una actriz porno profesional y despues, denuncian que la violaron para que borren el video porque se arrepiente de su zorrerio nocturno.

Estas zorras no tienen verguenza y se rien en la cara de las personas que creen en ellas.


----------



## elpesetilla (Martes a la(s) 9:13 PM)

la tia era una guarra, es cierto

pero lo que jode en burbuja es que esto esta lleno de gorrdos nuncafolladores

si la puta le gusta que se la follen en grupo pues si, es una puta, pero en el momento que la graban y la chica dice que no quiere ser grabada no tienen porque grabarla

panda de resentidos


----------



## nekcab (Martes a la(s) 9:29 PM)

Gotthard dijo:


> Debería haber un careo pq el testimonio incuestionado se tambaléa con la acción de defensa (declara sola ante el juez sin presencia de representante del reo).
> 
> Si es cierto lo qué dice el periodico esto *puede acabar en penas menores*.



Pero no entiendo una cosa. Según el periódico:



okdiario.es dijo:


> Pero cuando el hombre sacó su teléfono móvil para grabar los hechos la mujer se resistió y ante su negativa,



O sea, según la acusación de la denunciante no serían penas menores.

Yo entiendo que una cosa es que tras un tiempo de sexo consentido:
1A) alguien saca el móvil
1B) ella dice no
1C) lo guardan
1D) y siguen follando.

Y otra situación es como lo que se acusa:
2A) sacan el móvil
2B) ella dice no
2C) ellos insisten
2D) ella insiste que no
2E) y los denunciados *fuerzan *a tener sexo (y grabando)

Por la noticia parece tratarse del caso "2". Y entiendo que se encuadraría en el delito de violación (en mitad del acto).

A lo mejor como abogado ves algo que se me ha escapado...


----------



## Gotthard (Martes a la(s) 9:54 PM)

nekcab dijo:


> Pero no entiendo una cosa. Según el periódico:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El caso uno no es, y sería lo deseable que hubiera pasado y la cosa terminara en un _gangbang_ satisfactorio para todas las partes.

Si, sería el caso dos, el testimonio de la denuncia describe una violación, claramente. Si es asi, talego y la llave al pozo para los criminales.

El tema es ver que pasó, porque no hay mas prueba incriminatoria que el testimonio... ella hace un relato a solas con el juez, el fiscal y su abogada, excluyendo a los defensores. Ella alega trauma psicologico para hacerlo asi, es legal en España, pero eso genera una indefensión evidente al no poder ser contradecida en ningun momento de su declaración, como mucho por el fiscal que pueda explorar ese testimonio en busca de contradicciones, pero tiene que querer hacerlo, claro.

La cosa es que viendo que esto pinta un proceso _con perspectiva de genero_, los abogados de uno de los acusados, profesionales de despacho propio, ven que la vista va a ser un deguello para su cliente, les van a frenar en seco cualquier pregunta a la denunciante, asi que aprovechan los margenes procesales y se lian a solicitar en plazo pruebas perciales , videos de los moviles, llamadas, chats, etc, aparte piden acceso a todo el sumario y ven que que las abogadas de la particular han metido pruebas como incriminatorias, pero que convienen a defensa. Y para asegurarse que la perspectiva de genero cueste aplicarla, la lian parda pasando la bomba a Inda ya que creo que ven que aqui puede haber juicio de telediario favor de su cliente.

Lo que sospecho es que el despacho de penalistas que mueve esto no han sacado a la prensa todo lo que tienen y si han dado el arriesgado paso de atizar el avispero mediatico es porque tienen munición para los matinales... una maniobra por el estilo salvó el pellejo de los de La Arandina, que aunque fueron condenados en apelacion a penas muy muy menores, iban en primera instancia condenados con 37 años de talego cada uno.

Eso si, espera tambien la reacción de todos los mamporreros mediaticos del régimen


----------



## Avulense64 (Martes a la(s) 10:01 PM)

Primero, la gente es una degenerada.

Segundo, si das consentimiento al principio pero en algún momento una de las personas quiere parar y el otro o los otros no paran y la obligan a mantener relaciones cuando ella ha pedido que no más, claro que hay violación, la cosa es demostrarlo. Es prácticamente imposible, la palabra de uno contra la de otro.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (Martes a la(s) 10:02 PM)

Lo de grabar actos sexuales es de lo más borderline que hay, suele desembocar en filtraciones inesperadas o no deseadas que te meten en un marrón terrible, lo mejor es no grabar nada.


----------



## Eremita (Martes a la(s) 10:12 PM)

Esos audios los anulan sin cortarse un pelo. 
Yo si te kreo jermana.


----------



## Hamtel (Martes a la(s) 10:14 PM)

No hay foto de la putilla?


----------



## todoayen (Martes a la(s) 10:18 PM)

Hay que ser tonta, pa eso te metes a hacer porno y ganas dinero.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (Martes a la(s) 10:25 PM)

De alguna manera, todo acto sexual realizado entre dos personas, *aun con consentimiento mutuo y libre*, es una violación si no se hace por amor y con fidelidad al otro, sino solo por placer, como si el otro fuese un monigote, como dice @Lady_A. En efecto, en los casos que digo, *no deja de ser un «yo me aprovecho de ti y tú de mí»*. Cuando la mujercita esa de la noticia dice «chicos, me podéis follar todos», está diciendo «os podéis aprovechar de mí», menuda locura que alguien pida que se le aprovechen.
La chica se aprovecha de ellos y ellos de ella, no hay más.


----------



## El CEO (Martes a la(s) 10:26 PM)

No voy a entrar a valorar la presunta violación porque no tengo toda la información.

Solo voy a decir que no me gustaría ser el padre de la chica y escuchar esos audios, menudo fracaso de educación.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (Martes a la(s) 10:26 PM)

patroclus dijo:


> Menuda puta.



Que sea puta no impide que la violaran.


----------



## astur_burbuja (Martes a la(s) 10:30 PM)

Lady_A dijo:


> Si alguien expresa que no quiere hacer una practica, eres conocedor y la haces igualmente, la estas violando. En el momento que te dice: Sexo anal no, no te corras aqui, no quiero hacer esto o lo otro pero sudas y lo haces, te atienes a lo que pase.
> 
> Algunos deberian grabarse eso a fuego. La persona que tienes en frente no es un monigote para que le hagas lo que quieras aun ella diciendo que eso no, te lo ha dicho por algo. Si lo mas basico del respeto y el consentimiento lo desconocemos, no solo no respetamos al otro individuo sino que la estamos violando
> 
> ...



Tambiés es violación que te prometan una buena mamada y luego no sepan chuparla.

Como mínimo es violación de contrato y publicidad engañosa.

Ya que no es cool hoy en dia ser decente y virgen hasta el matrimonio, como Dios manda, y se vanaglorian de ser libres y que les gusta follar, deberían tener una especie de carnet o certificado que confirme que saben chuparla al menos, es demigrante que en pleno 2023 sea más dificil encontrar una buena mamadora que en 1996 cuando apenas habia porno y no existia internet.

Joder, ya que no trabajan que por lo menos se esfuercen en algo.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (Martes a la(s) 10:46 PM)

Joder con la victima , de 10 en 10 iba , viva imagen de la mujer moderna


----------



## Joaquim (Martes a la(s) 10:47 PM)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> remitido a telematicos
> 
> no creo k hagan nada pero nunca se sabe si puedo hacer k encierren algun incel de derechajjj de por vida solo por los loles valdra la pena jajajajjjjjjajajjjjjajjjaj



A ti si que tendrían que enchironarte, por hacer apología de un genocida como Stalin, rata!!


----------



## InKilinaTor (Martes a la(s) 10:58 PM)

Pero de verdad no les da asco follarse un coño con el semen de otro tío dentro?

Poh. Dioh....


----------



## eL PERRO (Martes a la(s) 11:02 PM)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Los audios están dentro de la noticia, lo siento, no se pueden adjuntar aquí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero que mas da, si han sacao leyes que dicen que EL SI, TAMBIEN ES NO. Y que si te arrepientes al dia siguente tambien es violacion

Da igual hasta que extremo de putas sean las putas. Son leyes ANTIHOMBRES, hechas exprofeso para arruinarle la vida a los hombres


----------



## lagintoinc (Martes a la(s) 11:27 PM)

Es todo tan sórdido ,no entiendo nada ni me apetece.Bonito mundo en el que a los veinte ya te queda poco por probar,lo de las grabaciones es ya un indispensable por lo que veo.Lo dicho ,bonito bonito.


----------



## dac1 (Martes a la(s) 11:32 PM)

Que se implante la sharia cuanto antes....lapidaciones sanass


----------



## Alfa555 (Martes a la(s) 11:44 PM)

Killuminatis dijo:


> Todas estas "violaciones" son lo mismo.
> No saben gestionar la orgía y al talego.
> 
> En el BDSM (porque al fin y al cabo está relacionado) todo está hipermegaconsentido y en la mayoría de casos firmado de antemano.
> ...




No estoy de acuerdo . 
Es bastante cuestionable el hecho de que grabar una relación íntima en la que participas sin consentimiento (y sin que la otra persona lo sepa ,osea son obligarla o coaccionarla ) ,sea una agresión sexual . En todo caso hablaríamos de un delito contra la intimidad y no una agresión sexual . 
Otro caso distinto es el de que una de las partes cambié de opinión durante la relación y decida parar ,obviamente el consentimiento en ste caso se considera revocado y se debe parar . 

Por último ,el caso Arandina que mencionas no es comparable porque la chica en este caso no podía consentir ya que no tenia la edad legal suficiente ( por unos días ) ...

Lo de la manada de Pamplona me remito a la opinión del juez del jolgorio .


----------



## daesrd (Miércoles a la(s) 12:24 AM)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Los audios están dentro de la noticia, lo siento, no se pueden adjuntar aquí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La pornografia grátis y accesible para TODOS, especialmente la juventud inmadura, ha hecho estrágos en la sociedad. *Terreno abonado para que las irenos monteras de turno hagan su agosto con su tiranía de genáro!!*


----------



## rondo (Miércoles a la(s) 12:48 AM)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Bueno... OQUEIMIERDIARIO no decepciona, COMO SIEMPRE.
> 
> El tonto el op "nos obliga" a meternos en ESA MIERDA de mierdo para escuchar una voz hiperdistorsionada, donde suelta 2 frases medio riéndose en la que CUALQUIERA ha podido ser la/el autor de esa mierda.
> 
> ...



Negro y huelebragas,pegate un tiro basura


----------



## rondo (Miércoles a la(s) 12:49 AM)

xicomalo dijo:


> ^Pues eso que puedes estar tenindo sexo pero si la otra persona NO quiere algo es violacion o si alguien esta con una chica y llega otro chica que te dicen los dos de follarte el culo no es violacion ya que lo hacias con la chica?
> 
> "Pero cuando el hombre sacó su teléfono móvil para grabar los hechos la mujer se resistió y ante su negativa, siempre según la denuncia y el testimonio de la víctima, Alejandro llamó a Robert y José para que agredieran sexualmente a la mujer en contra de su voluntad. La joven brasileña y el otro hombre de nacionalidad dominicana habían abandonado la casa unas horas antes y no participaron en la presunta agresión. "
> 
> En esta parte queda claro que en una parte del encuentro sexual la obligaron a la fuerza para hacerle videos , eso se llama violacion ...



Jajajajajaja,huelebragas vas a caer con una denuncia falsa y yo me alegro


----------



## BogadeAriete (Miércoles a la(s) 12:50 AM)

dabuti dijo:


> Qué tal los pisos de Sanchinarro, gordaco nuncafollista ijoputa?


----------



## Willvanperez (Miércoles a la(s) 12:54 AM)

Tds pts


----------



## Killuminatis (Miércoles a la(s) 12:56 AM)

daesrd dijo:


> La pornografia grátis y accesible para TODOS, especialmente la juventud inmadura, ha hecho estrágos en la sociedad. *Terreno abonado para que las irenos monteras de turno hagan su agosto con su tiranía de genáro!!*



Yo pensaba que lo de la pornografía eran exageraciones ya que por muchas fantasías que pueda tener un tío con milfs o teens, es raro que las pueda cumplir.
Pero es que ellas también ven porno y sus fantasías las pueden cumplir en 10 minutos si se ponen a ello.

El fenómeno de los cornudos/cuckolds...hay quien dice que es una manera de llevar el trauma de que te pongan los cuernos.

¿y el fenómeno de que te quieras follar 5 tíos a la vez?

Ahora imaginate que le investigaran el PC a la "violada" y le encontraran en su historial que ha estado viendo videos de orgías durante los últimos 2 meses. 

En fin, no lo sabremos...pero yo ahora que conozco chavalitas que ven porno...ya no me parece tanta flipadez que el porno acabe afectando a las cabezas de cierta gente.


----------



## Tin Rope (Miércoles a la(s) 1:56 AM)

Archibald dijo:


> La "violada" representa a la perfección los valores de la mujer empoderada de la PSOE: puta y falso-denunciadora.



Presuntamente claro, presuntamente. No sea que sea santita en verdad.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (Miércoles a la(s) 2:33 AM)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Pero de verdad no les da asco follarse un coño con el semen de otro tío dentro?
> 
> Poh. Dioh....



Desde luego que yo no podría macho, nuestra piel absorbe todo líquido que toca. De ahí que el simple hecho de tocar a un sapo de colores chillones en el Amazonas te mande al otro barrio. Por lo que ese semen no sólo está siendo absorbido por la vagina, sino también por la polla del desgraciado que va después.


----------



## Nefersen (Miércoles a la(s) 2:36 AM)

Una pobre niña inocente forzada a hacer declaraciones obscenas y a tener relaciones sexuales grupales contra su voluntad. Qué asco de machismo.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (Miércoles a la(s) 6:05 AM)

Un, dos , tres, bukkake otra vez


----------



## Lobo macho (Miércoles a la(s) 6:54 AM)

La chica se mete en la boca del lobo y luego denuncia porque salió jodida.

Como ya he dicho en anteriores ocasiones, la mujer en España está a un nivel superior.
La mujer es *Irresponsable* (nunca tiene culpa de nada)
Es *Incuestionable* (no hay que dudar de su palabra)
Es *Inimputable *(haga lo que haga no se la condena)

Son los hombres los que cargan siempre con las culpas, por hacer o por no hacer.

Justicia con perspectiva de género.

*Infierno fiscal, laboral y jurídico para los hombres.*


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (Miércoles a la(s) 7:13 AM)

elpesetilla dijo:


> la tia era una guarra, es cierto
> 
> pero lo que jode en burbuja es que esto esta lleno de gorrdos nuncafolladores
> 
> ...



Pero entonces no es un delito de violación, será grabación no consentida, o revelación de secretos, ¿pero violación?, si como decía Tojeiro en su famoso video de la droga en el colacao "¡pero ellas se ponían voluntarias, sin tener yo nada que hacer, nada especial, ni una palabra bonita!", ¿donde esta la violación entonces?.


----------



## pepeleches (Miércoles a la(s) 8:51 AM)

xicomalo dijo:


> y que en la misma noticia pone esto;
> 
> "Pero cuando el hombre sacó su teléfono móvil para grabar los hechos la mujer se resistió y ante su negativa, siempre según la denuncia y el testimonio de la víctima, Alejandro llamó a Robert y José para que agredieran sexualmente a la mujer en contra de su voluntad. La joven brasileña y el otro hombre de nacionalidad dominicana habían abandonado la casa unas horas antes y no participaron en la presunta agresión. "
> 
> Si estan teniendo relaciones y la OBLIGAN entre todos de hacer algo que ella NO quiere se llama VIOLACION



Como siempre, las dos historias. 

Una, que si la mujer dice eso, automáticamente es cierto. En otros casos de violaciones grupales, siempre existía una cierta seguridad de que las características de la relación sexual (orgía...) hiciera casi imposible que fuera voluntaria, la gente se posiciona solo por eso. 

En este caso ya se parte de que esta persona ya tenía esa costumbre, por lo que falla ese comodín. 

Siendo que no habla de desconocidos, sino de gente con la que ya había tenido orgías, digo que yo que habrá por lo menos que intentar investigar al máximo, ¿no?

Hablamos de gente que se puede pegar 10 años en la cárcel...


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (Miércoles a la(s) 8:53 AM)

Lobo macho dijo:


> La chica se mete en la boca del lobo y luego denuncia porque salió jodida.
> 
> Como ya he dicho en anteriores ocasiones, la mujer en España está a un nivel superior.
> La mujer es *Irresponsable* (nunca tiene culpa de nada)
> ...



España es el no mercado.


----------



## pepeleches (Miércoles a la(s) 8:54 AM)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> Soy una promiscua, pero mi honra por delante.
> 
> Si quedo de polifollada, te denuncio por violacion, y a la hoguera.
> 
> España es un infierno para hombres.



Y luego, la parte B. Como es una persona que vive el sexo de una forma distinta a lo que pueda ser mi propia percepción, pues lo más probable es que sea mentira  .

Que te montes orgías no implica que no puedas ser víctima de una violación. 

Es el puñetero problema de que nos han acostumbrado a que, cuando sale un caso, sin conocimiento alguno nos tengamos que 'posicionar', como si realmente tuviéramos información y lo tuviéramos seguro. Con lo cual lo único a lo que contribuimos es a hacerlo más político aún y menos udicial. 

Que se investigue bien, pero que se tenga en cuenta que una persona no es culpable hasta que no se demuestre lo contrario. Y que cesen los ruidos mediáticos, de los cuales ya participamos todos


----------



## elpesetilla (Miércoles a la(s) 8:54 AM)

Franz. Liszt dijo:


> Hay muchos polvos que no acaban bien, o que no se acaba haciendo lo que uno quiere. Eso no tiene porque ser violación. En el fragor del asunto, hay quien se emociona, y se da cuenta tarde de que al otro no le hace gracia.




Hay muchas peleas que no acaban bien, o que no se acaba haciendo lo que uno quiere. Eso no tiene porque ser asesinato . En el fragor del asunto, hay quien se emociona, y se da cuenta tarde de que al otro no le hace gracia que le peguen 4 tiros


----------



## Hayquesertorero (Miércoles a la(s) 9:09 AM)

Archibald dijo:


> La "violada" representa a la perfección los valores de la mujer empoderada de la PSOE: puta y falso-denunciadora.



discrepo, esas no son solo las del psoe. conozco a alguna que otra de vox que se come los rabos marrones como el que come pipas


----------



## Boston molestor (Miércoles a la(s) 9:10 AM)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Ya hay otro hilo sobre esto.



Eso jamás fue un obstáculo en burbuja.


----------



## lasnubes07 (Miércoles a la(s) 9:17 AM)

Lobo macho dijo:


> La chica se mete en la boca del lobo y luego denuncia porque salió jodida.
> 
> Como ya he dicho en anteriores ocasiones, la mujer en España está a un nivel superior.
> La mujer es *Irresponsable* (nunca tiene culpa de nada)
> ...



Esos son hijos de pura nivel de dios , mira bien el caso , porque sus audios( los de ellos ) son para meterlos en un hoyo con mermermela en la polla y rodeado de ratas


----------



## Archibald (Miércoles a la(s) 9:27 AM)

Hayquesertorero dijo:


> discrepo, esas no son solo las del psoe. conozco a alguna que otra de vox que se come los rabos marrones como el que come pipas



No nos cuentes la vida de la puta de tu madre, rojo.


----------



## estrujillo (Miércoles a la(s) 9:30 AM)

Funci-vago dijo:


> De todas formas, no sabía que era una manada de cubanos.



Ni tu ni nadie.

Pero no hay fotos, luego estaba claro que de aqui no eran.


----------



## guillotinator (Miércoles a la(s) 9:39 AM)

Lo de que "los que no conoce" (los otros son conocidos de badoo de un grupo de sexo grupal) usen protección...en fin, tanta "educación sexual" para esto.


----------



## Yomismita (Miércoles a la(s) 9:56 AM)

Sardónica dijo:


> Cerda ella y cerdos ellos.
> Una piara.



Yonkis del sexo.

@ATARAXIO yo te invoco.


----------



## AssGaper (Miércoles a la(s) 10:27 AM)

JAJAJAJJAJAJAJA


----------



## EnergiaLibre (Miércoles a la(s) 10:29 AM)

¿Esta también se agarraba a suntuosas poyas erectas varicosas más sus correspondientes movimientos de vaivén para no perder el equilibrio? (no homo)


----------



## Hayquesertorero (Miércoles a la(s) 10:49 AM)

los de vox si no son marroquies no abren la boca, una curiosa constante que tienen,que va de la mano de su silencio al respecto de los brutales numeros record de inmigracion ilegal que hay de 'turistas' letrinoamericanos empadronados(y eso que llevamos con record año tras año en europa desde hace 20 años) por no pedirles un visado como haria cualquier pais medio serio. es muy preocupante que cuando hablan de inmigracion ilegal no hablen de lo primero y mas sencillo que hay que hacer, que es meterles un visado a toda sudamerica quitando 5 paises contados. luego nos preocupamos de las pateras, que muchos ni se quedan aqui. tenemos las solicitudes de asilo petadas de venezolanos y colombianos, gente que puede venir libremente comprando un boleto de avión. eso solo puede pasar en Hezpaña. seria mas coherente no pedir un visado a los haitianos que a estos paises. pero claro los franchutes no son tan tontos como para permitir eso.


----------



## Jasa (Miércoles a la(s) 10:54 AM)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Si la historia que presenta la fiscalia es que la tía quiso parar porque la grababan con el móvil y la forzaron a seguir, de poco valen esos audios.
> 
> De todas formas, no sabía que era una manada de cubanos.



Y razón tiene de ser así.


----------



## Kenshiro (Miércoles a la(s) 11:00 AM)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Suerte que no creo que toques teta en años, porque con lo ejperto que se te ve en derecho te comes trena buena buena. Se te mea de risa todo el juzgado con lo de los dos ilicitos distintos.



A ver, un poco subnormal sí que eres. "Para de grabar" no es lo mismo que "para de follar", estás atentando contra derechos diferentes. Otra cosa ya es que la justicia en hezpaña sea antihombre y no sirva de nada todas las evidencias y contradicciones de la muguer para que esos pringaos den con sus huesos en la trena.


----------



## Gigatr0n (Miércoles a la(s) 11:02 AM)

rondo dijo:


> Negro y huelebragas,pegate un tiro basura



SUBNORMAL AL IGNORE.

MUERETE TU HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA... AHÍ REVIENTES! PEDAZO DE MIERDA


----------



## Ban (Miércoles a la(s) 1:28 PM)

Como va la caza paguitas? Avanza su expolio?


----------



## Yomismita (Miércoles a la(s) 1:39 PM)

ueee3 dijo:


> No tan deprisa. ¿A ti de jovencito (no sé qué edad tendrían esos) si una tía llega a deciros "venid y me folláis" no habrías ido? Creo que todos habrían entonado el "tonto el último".
> 
> O no, a mí no me habría gustado mucho, pero vamos, según la etapa de la vida y el nivel de escasez, creo que sí habría ido...



Independientemente del "todos lo harían ", creo que ha quedado claro que hay un alto de cerdería en todos - y todas - los implicados


----------



## patroclus (Miércoles a la(s) 4:56 PM)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Que sea puta no impide que la violaran.



Claro, ahora violación es que a mitad del coito ella diga que se sintió bloqueada y que no pudo decir que no quería tener sexo.

Por esa regla de tres, cualquier acto sexual es violación. Le pagas a una puta, la puta dice luego que no quería sexo y venga, 12 años al trullo por una violación.

Dime algún caso en que ella alegue después del coito que no quería sexo y que tu te libres del delito de violación, ninguno. La mujer ni miente ni pone denuncias falsas.


----------



## Nebulosas (Miércoles a la(s) 6:14 PM)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1323701
> Ver archivo adjunto 1323686
> Ver archivo adjunto 1323689
> Ver archivo adjunto 1323693
> ...




Ajá! Y todos eso pegotes que has puesto, serían interesantes?

No se lee nada raro, solo gente hablando de un tema que les interesa. Y esas fotos? Quienes son esas personas? Siempre robando fotos de internet, ya te he dicho lo que te va a pasar, algún esas personas van a descubrir que los estas metiendo en tus peleas y te van a denunciar y allí verás lo que te va a pasar. Derechito a la cárcel...


----------

